# Odenwald-Bike-Marathon / adh-open



## flux (26. Juli 2004)

hi leute !

Am 19. September findet ja der Odenwald - Bike - Marathon statt. 

In diesem integriert ist die Hochschulmeisterschaft im MTB-Marahton der adh. 

Bin selber Student in Ulm, bekomme aber vom Hochschulsportbüro keine Antwort/Auskunft

1) Gibts Leute hier, die dort mitfahren wollen (sowohl den "normalen" Marathon als auch die adh-Wertung) ??

2) Gibts vielleicht sogar interessierte aus Ulm ?? 

3) Wie läuft das an anderen Unis/FHs, bekommt ihr Unterstützung, Infos, evtl. sogar Startgelder oder so ??

bin neugierig !!

Gruß, Flux.

Infos gibts unter
http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de/informationen/index.php
bzw.
http://www.adh.de/resources/events/ausschreibung_adh_open_mtb_marathon_neu.pdf
und
http://www.cross-campus-days.de/center.html


----------



## Thunderbird (27. Juli 2004)

Hi flux!

Ich werde auch mitfahren.
Noch keine Rückmeldung vom Freiburger Hochschulsport.
Habe meine Mail dummer Weise aber auch am letzten Freitag 
des Semesters abgeschickt. Na ja, was soll's.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. Juli 2004)

thunderbird kommst auch aus freiburg?
dann schliess dich ma mit racerob kurz, der musste auch allein nach chemnitz anreisen udn alle kosten selbst tragen, also erwarte nich allzuviel von eurer uni

werde mitfahrn, weiss aber uach noch nich wie das mit den anmeldeungen etc. läuft, ich nehm aber ab dass die anmeldungen auch wieder über markus liebe laufen werden, der is zur zeit aber in augsburg, bis mitte august, werd ihn danach aber ma anfunken


----------



## darkdesigner (27. Juli 2004)

Werde Euch den Sieg bei den Studis überlassen  
Leider ist mir ein anderer Event ein klitzekleines bißchen wichtiger... Die dritte Taunusumrundung mit über 150km und 2800hm wartet  

Ist zwar kein Rennen, aber dafür kostet es keine Anmeldegebühren und Ruhm und Ehre für die Bewältigung dieser Strapazen ist den Finishern sicher!

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern des Odenwald-MA's viel Glück und Erfolg, besonders natürlich allen Studenten beim Kampf um den Titel des Deutschen Hochschulmeisters Marathon!!!   

Schöne Grüße,
dd   

[off-topic an] @Hugo: Wo warst Du denn beim Rheingaumarathon in Kiedrich? Wie sieht es mit Bad Orb bei Dir aus?[off-topic aus]


----------



## flux (27. Juli 2004)

hey, hab endlich ne antwort:

>>> Mountainbike wird von uns schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr angeboten 
und momentan werden wir auch keine Aktivitäten hierzu anbieten.
Aufgrund der katastrophalen finanziellen Situation an der Uni, von der 
der Hochschulsport extrem stark betroffen ist, können wir derzeit 
absolut KEINE Zuschüsse gewähren. Bislang haben sich auch keine weiteren 
Interessenten bei uns gemeldet.



tja, war ja nich anders zu erwarten *g*....

bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich noch andere mtb-begeisterte aus ulm finde ... weiss nur noch net, wo suchen *g*


----------



## [xc]strumpfhose (27. Juli 2004)

hinfahren werd ich wohl nicht ist etwas weit weg  

zur idhm in chemnitz konnt ich auch nicht fahren, weil ich krank war aber startgeld teile der fahrtkosten hätt ich wiederbekommen. zuschüsse für fressalien und übernachtung gibts leider nicht aber man hat mir den tipp gegeben, wenn möglich ALLES (startgeld, übernachtung im gestellten quartier, geld für frühstücksbuffet, etc.) auf eine Quittung mit dem Text "startgeld" schreiben zu lassen und schon bekommt man alles wieder


----------



## Thunderbird (27. Juli 2004)

@ Hugo: Klar komme ich aus Freiburg. Steht nicht aus Spaß in meinem Profil.   

Danke für den Tip! Racerob habe ich schon beim letzten XC-Rennen
kurz getroffen. Er weiß aber nicht, ob er zum Marathon im Lande sein wird.
Er meinte nur, dass er sich zu spät um Zuschüsse beworben hat.

Werdet ihr im Massenlager übernachten?
Ich muss mal schauen, ob's eine gute Zugverbindung gibt.

Thb


----------



## michi13 (28. Juli 2004)

@flux: crasser zufall, ich bin auch mountainbikender student an der uni ulm.

also im ss 01 (mein 2. semester) gabs die mountainbikegruppe noch, gleitet von mark rickhey. bin anfangs ein paar mal mitgefahren, war mir aber damals noch etwas zu schnell und zu technisch und es fuhr fast keiner mit. lernte aber dadurch die besten trails auf der alb bei ulm/blaubeuren kennen.

folglicherweise wars im ss02 ausm program gestrichen. fragte damals beim hochschulsport nach, hatten auch keine interesse, wieder eine einzurichten "mountainbiken kann man doch auch alleine"?!

im ss03 fragte ich wegen der xc dhm in hamburg nach. bekam die gleiche antwort wie du, kein geld, und ich muesste mindestens im verein sein und eine lange liste an xc-rennteilnahmen (aber ich fahre nur marathon) vorweisen. sie haetten mich trotzdem gemeldet, wenn ich alles selber gezahlt haette. by the way: mittlerweile gabs auch keinen rennradtreff mehr.
ist aber alles ein wenig link, zB die schwimmer bekommen immer noch alles, auto gestellt, tagesgeld und bezingeld gezahlt. und da sind nicht nur gute dabei. aber mtb/radsport ist nicht sehr angesehen.

jetzt ist ss 04, nun gibts das erste mal eine marathon dhm, ich wuerd liebend gern mitfahren, nur war ich nun 2semester im ausland, bin mittlerweile nahezu untrainiert und komm erst mitte september zurueck. werd zwar dann wieder auf der alb unterwegs sein, aber marathon zu fahren macht da keinen sinn.
aber naechstes jahr sicher, da es mein letztes jahr als student sein wird.

mein tipp: liste alle deine marathonteilnahmen mit platzierung auf und versuche damit mit dem hochschulsportchef (die hiwis dort sind unfaehig) zumindest startgebuehruebernahme auszuhandeln . anfahrt ist auch unter 300km, das kannst du locker selber uebernehmen.

das ist ulm, kann man nix machen.


----------



## flux (28. Juli 2004)

@michi13:
hey, schön, dass es doch welche (mtb-studenten) gibt in ulm *g*... was studierst du denn ? und wo bist denn grad im ausland ?

ja, es gibt durchaus schöne trails hier in der gegend, was halt fehlt, sind die längeren anstiege 

schade, dass es bei dir nicht klappen wird... aber vielleicht können wir uns ja, wenn du wieder in ulm bist, mal zusammen aufs bike schwingen ;-)

>>> versuche damit mit dem hochschulsportchef (die hiwis dort sind unfaehig) zumindest startgebuehruebernahme auszuhandeln.

jo, könnt ich mal versuchen.... aber ich glaub genau der hat mir die absage erteilt *g*,..... 

egal, im prinzip mach ich die teilnahme davon abhängig, ob noch ein kumpel (kein student) so mitkommt... 

wie "gut" fährst du denn ? bist früher auch schon marathons gefahren ?

gruß, flux.


----------



## michi13 (29. Juli 2004)

@flux: bin elektrotechniker 
war erst in kanada, universitaetsaustausch ontario-badenwuerttemberg-programm, und nun hab ich noch ein praktikum in den usa angehaengt. 

aber auch in ulm kannst du hoehenmeter sammeln, musst nur staendig albkante rauf- und runterfahren, ich komm bei meinen ausfahrten immer so auf 800hm-1000hm. mein lieblingsanstieg ist der schotterweg hinterm freibad in blaubeuren, sind immerhin 150hm am stueck.

wir koennen gern zusammen biken gehen, das waer cool, meine email ist s_mt[email protected]
bin ab 15.september wieder in ulm.
bin ganz normaler mtb'ler, fahre mehr ausdauer, fahrtechnisch bin ich net so so gut. bin schon 4 marathon gefahren, zB albstadt letztes jahr 238. von 696 bei herren/hobby.

wie stehts mit dir? was faehrst du so? in ulm erst angefangen oder schon laenger da?

gruesse,
michi


----------



## Hugo (29. Juli 2004)

ich wer wahrschienl. erst morgens anreisen, so weit isses von hier nich, da lohnen sich die strapazen im massenlager nich, ausserdem kann ich dann gemütl. frühstücken und meine "rituale" durchgehn wie ichs gewohnt bin
rob war in chemnitz mit, is bei uns im bus mit gefahrn....klasse typ, wär cool den dabei zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. Juli 2004)

Hey Michi! Du auch hier? Wir kennen uns ja! (Via Jan.) Dein Lieblingsantieg ist Jans Lieblingsabfahrt...

flux...


			
				Migzman1 schrieb:
			
		

> Marathon?  Ich glaub da biste hier an der falschen Adresse!


Stimmt eigentlich net... Gibts durchaus genügend Leute hier, die das machen würden. Frag mal Mad Maz zB.

Zu mir: war Student in Ulm... Wenn der Michi sagt, er sei "fahrtechnisch net so gut", bin ich fahrtechnisch abgrundtief schlecht. Am 19. September bin ich aber leider gar nicht da. Wenn Du trotzdem Lust hast, können wir Sa oder So gern ne Runde drehen und uns mal beschnuppern


----------



## michi13 (3. August 2004)

hui, die welt ist aber klein! 
haett nicht gedacht, hier in diesem forum jemand bekannten anzutreffen.
ist jan genauso fleissig am biken wie letztes jahr?


----------



## mischuwi (3. August 2004)

Das ist ja was! Eine Hochschulmeisterschaft im MTB-Marathon! Das ich das noch erleben darf!   

Da es die letzte Chance für mich ist daran teilzunehmen, werde ich wohl auch dabei sein! Wird dann mein erster 'Langstrecken-Marathon'   . Bin mal gespannt, was daraus wird!

Habe per mail auch mal bei der Uni angefragt wie das mit eine Kostenbeteiligung ist. Vllt sind die Niedersachensen da spendabler   . (Ich glaube es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht!) Schau mer mal.


----------



## flux (5. August 2004)

hi leute !

meld mich nochmal kurz....

hab jetzt beschlossen, dass ich wohl nicht an den ADH - open teilnehmen werde.... is ne relativ lange anreise, wohne im allgäu, da fahr ich lieber dieses WE in ischgl und im September in Oberstdorf mit, da hab ich mehr davon !!

Soooo wichtig is mir meine uni auch net ;-)

so long... es lebe der hochschulsport !

Euch anderen natürlich trotzdem viel Fun und Erfolg !!!!

flux.


----------



## Thunderbird (5. August 2004)

Racerob will nicht fahren, aber fährt sonst jemand aus Freiburg
oder entlang der Bahnstrecke? Ich will evtl. am frühen Morgen
per Wochenend-Ticket anreisen und hätte dann noch 4 Plätze frei.
Ist mir lieber als Massenlager, weil ich da sowieso nicht schlafen kann.

Fahrplan: 
Freiburg ab 3:50 Uhr
Offenburg ab 4:50 Uhr
Karlsruhe ab 6:12 Uhr
Heidelberg an 7:08 Uhr.

Bis Leutershausen sind's noch knappe 12 Km, 
dann sind's mit dem Marathon genau 100 Km.  

Falls jemand sowieso mit dem Auto fährt und
Benzingeld sparen will bin ich natürlich auch dabei.
Mit 4-5 Leuten wäre die Zugfahrt halt spottbillig und
Spaß macht's eigentlich auch immer. 

Bin mal auf die "technisch anspruchsvolle Strecke" gespannt.

Thb


----------



## mischuwi (10. August 2004)

Juchuu! Habe eben mail von meiner Uni (Hannover) bekommen, dass Startgeld auf jeden Fall übernommen wird (das lohnt sich bei 40 ja schon) und es evtl. sogar noch nen Reisekostenzuschuss (bis zu 75) gibt. *freu*

Also bin ich am 19.9. am Start zu meinem ersten Langstrecken-Marathon sein! 

Habe dann auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Frankfurt am Main, falls Interesse bestehen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flux (10. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Juchuu! Habe eben mail von meiner Uni (Hannover) bekommen, dass Startgeld auf jeden Fall übernommen wird (das lohnt sich bei 40? ja schon) und es evtl. sogar noch nen Reisekostenzuschuss (bis zu 75?) gibt. *freu*



boa... du glücklicher.... da kann ich nur gratulieren !!!

mal was anderes.... war einer von euch startern am vergangenen WE in ischgl dabei ?


----------



## flux (11. August 2004)

@all: wer war denn schon mal beim odenwald - marathon dabei und kann ein paar erfahrungen preisgeben ? strecke (anstiege, trails, etc..) ? zuschauer ? landschaft ? fest drumherum = athmosphäre ??

vielleicht komm ich doch noch, wäre ja eine woche vor oberstdorf grad die richtige vorbereitung 

____________

@michi13: sorry, antwort hat a bisserl gedauert !

okay.. bin informatiker, also sind wir beide fast genauso krank 

schon klar, dass man auch hier höhenmeter sammeln kann, es gibt auch schöne wege, trails und touren hier, kein thema... nur wenn man z.b. wie jetzt grad am wochenende beim ischgl ironbike über 1000hm am stück fahren muß ist das was anderes .... 

fahre eigentlich erst seit diesem jahr so richtig viel, fahre auch eher auf marathon-distanz, lang und hoch *g*

ischgl war ich z.b. mittlere runde grade 73. von 200 (??) ... aber hier in ulm hab ich halt nur ein absolutes schrott-bike... mit dem gibts net sooo viel fun....


----------



## Hugo (11. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Juchuu! Habe eben mail von meiner Uni (Hannover) bekommen, dass Startgeld auf jeden Fall übernommen wird (das lohnt sich bei 40 ja schon) und es evtl. sogar noch nen Reisekostenzuschuss (bis zu 75) gibt. *freu*
> 
> Also bin ich am 19.9. am Start zu meinem ersten Langstrecken-Marathon sein!
> 
> Habe dann auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Frankfurt am Main, falls Interesse bestehen sollte.



wir könnten zusammen fahrn wenn du magst.

ich hoff dass markus bald ausm urlaub zurück is so dass er sich dann wieder um die zuschüsse kümmern kann  

40 startgeld? ich find im rahmen der adh-open sollten die organisatoren das startgeld für die studenten ruhig ma n bischen senken....leute dies nich von der uni bezahlt bekommen haben sonst wenig anreiz mitzufahrn wenn sie nich grad aus dem rhein main gebiet oder karlsruhe kommen


----------



## Thunderbird (11. August 2004)

haben sie auch. Ich habe noch 30,-  gezahlt. 
Frühmeldetermin war 5.08. Jetzt kostet's für alle 40,- 

Thb


----------



## mischuwi (12. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten zusammen fahrn wenn du magst.



Klar! Platz für 2 Bikes+Biker habe ich in meinem Golf. Und da ich auch erst am Renntag in der Früh anreisen wollte passt das ja. Und jeder weiß ja: Geteilte Spritkosten sind halbe Spritkosten!


----------



## Hugo (12. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar! Platz für 2 Bikes+Biker habe ich in meinem Golf. Und da ich auch erst am Renntag in der Früh anreisen wollte passt das ja. Und jeder weiß ja: Geteilte Spritkosten sind halbe Spritkosten!



ganz genau


----------



## GroßerNagus (12. August 2004)

flux schrieb:
			
		

> @all: wer war denn schon mal beim odenwald - marathon dabei und kann ein paar erfahrungen preisgeben ? strecke (anstiege, trails, etc..) ? zuschauer ? landschaft ? fest drumherum = athmosphäre ??



Sicherlich der schlechteste Marathon, den ich je (und das 3mal) mitgemacht habe. 
Nähere Infos am besten über die Suche. (Odenwald eingeben und im Maraton-Forum suchen)

Anscheinend zieht die adh-Masche der Veranstalter.


----------



## Thunderbird (12. August 2004)

Die anderen Stimmen hier im Forum sind doch gar nicht soo schlecht.

Die Strecke soll wenigstens teilweise interessant sein.
Chaotischer Start macht bei der Entfernung nicht viel aus.
Die Zeitmessung ist mir egal. Bis auf drei können die sicher zählen.   

Thb


----------



## flux (12. August 2004)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich der schlechteste Marathon, den ich je (und das 3mal) mitgemacht habe.


*g* hört sich ja net begeistert an.... warst nicht zufällig mal in Bad Wildbad oder ? Das war bisher mein persönliches negativ "Highlight" dieses Jahr


----------



## easymtbiker (15. August 2004)

trotz wenig schlaf und viel restalkohol hab ich mich heute morgen aus dem bett gequält um bei einer streckenbesichtigung mitzufahren. (10:00 am sonntag ist definitiv zu früh!)

und ich muss echt sagen: leute , ihr werdet die strecke nicht wieder erkennen! die veranstalter haben es sich echt zu herzen genommen, dass viele die alte strecke zu einfach fanden, deshalb gibt es jetzt viel waldwege, single - trails, enge und schnelle downhills und 2 üble, steile anstiege! definitiv ne fully- geschichte und bei regen gibt das ne heftige schlammschlacht! 

dieses jahr wird in runden gefahren, jede runde = 28 km mit vielen unerwarteten anstiegen, ich denke, dass keine abfahrt länger als 5 min dauert, dann gehts wieder bergauf.

ansonsten: rahmenprogramm ist ok, zuschauer: keine wertung mangels masse!

ok,wir sehen uns,

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (15. August 2004)

Hab's gerade am Höhenprofil gesehen. Mannomann - in der dritten Runde 
fährt man dann von hinten in die Nachzügler der Mittelstrecke rein und 
wenn man Pech hat, kommt man genau beim Start der Kurzstrecke in's Ziel.
Na ja - eine so kurze Strecke ist wenigstens gut zu managen.

Seltsam: 
1 Runde  = 30 Km
2 Runden = 58 Km (2x 29?)
3 Runden = 88 Km (3x 29,33?)

@ headbanger: danke für den Hinweis, dass ein Rundenrenne ist! 
Das hätte ich wieder voll übersehen. 

Wäre es dir möglich, Fotos von der Strecke zu machen?
Sind überhaupt noch Asphaltstücke drin?
Da braucht man wohl eher Reifen mit gutem Grip als so Leichtlauf-Teile?

Thb


----------



## Hugo (15. August 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's gerade am Höhenprofil gesehen. Mannomann - in der dritten Runde
> fährt man dann von hinten in die Nachzügler der Mittelstrecke rein und
> wenn man Pech hat, kommt man genau beim Start der Kurzstrecke in's Ziel.
> Na ja - eine so kurze Strecke ist wenigstens gut zu managen.
> ...



irgendwo um 29km wir die runde wohl liegen, aber wahrscheinl. eben nich ganz genau.....da 29,687km aber doof aussehn wird gerundet  

das is n rundkurs? och ne, oder?
@hädbanger sind die zwei anstiege so hart dass da einige absteigen werden oder wird die jeder fahrn? und viel wichtiger...kann man da überholen?


----------



## alex75 (15. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs.

Ich war heute auch bei der Vortour dabei; die Strecke ist um einiges anspruchsvoller als im letzten Jahr.

Es gibt drei längere Anstiege:
- Trail, steil, eng, Absteiger wahrscheinlich ,kaum Überholmöglichkeiten
- Strasse, Asphalt, leicht, Verpflegungsstation
- Waldweg, mittelsteil, lang

Es ist ein Rundkurs, der 1x, 2x oder 3x gefahren werden muss. 

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe wird der erste steile Anstieg in der ersten Runde umfahren. Macht auch Sinn, in der zweiten Runde hat ist das Feld schon auseinandergerissen.

Asphaltstücke sind auch drin, ich schätze mal 10-15%.


Gruss Alex


----------



## frank o (16. August 2004)

Hi,

hab mich für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet, ist mein erster Marathon, bisher nur Alpenüberquerung und Touren in den Beinen.

Ich werde aus Ermangelung eines Race-tauglichen Fullys mit einem HT antreten. Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen / Bikes? Fully oder HT?

Nehmt ihr einen kleinen Rucksack mit oder packt ihr alles in Trikot und Satteltasche?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## limabiker (16. August 2004)

Hallo,
bin selbst in diesem Jahr erstmalig zwei Marathons gefahren. Einen mit HT, einen mit Fully. Die Odenwaldstrecke bin ich ebenfalls 2x gefahren. Mit Fully und mit HT. Ist mit HT möglich, da trails nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht sooooooooooo schwierig zu fahren sind. Habe Michelin auf meinem HT. (XL S und Comp S light) 
Bin mit Rucksack gefahren, wg. Trinkblase. Da war ich unsicher, ob Flasche(n) zwischen den Verpflegungsstationen ausreichen. Beim Keiler Marathon war ich froh die Trinkreserve im Rucksack gehabt zu haben. Da wars extrem heiß. Ich denke im September wird es ausreichend sein, für zwischendrin ne Flasche mit zu nehmen. Das heißt Rucksack ist nich nötig. Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug in Satteltasche, Pumpe und Flasche(n) am Bike.
An Regenjacke, Armlinge und Beinlinge denken.
Die Strecke ist schon bissig, wegen kurzer Intervalle rauf und runter. Wenn die "Absteiger" am Pfadrand schieben, kann man durchaus aufm Bike hochkommen. (auf einem kurzen Steilanstieg geht's nicht, aber der ist wirklich ganz kurz)
Dann viel Spass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limabiker (16. August 2004)

Schaut Euch das mal an.
Sorry, wollte die Streckenführung als Anhang dranhängen. Leider ist die Datei zu groß. Schade. ich versuch mal, ob ich die Datei verkleinern kann, sind nämlich zwei Kartenausschnitte.
Geht nicht. Ist eine Adobe Datei. die ich nicht bearbeiten kann. Scanner hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## frank o (16. August 2004)

limabiker schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch das mal an.
> Sorry, wollte die Streckenführung als Anhang dranhängen. Leider ist die Datei zu groß. Schade. ich versuch mal, ob ich die Datei verkleinern kann, sind nämlich zwei Kartenausschnitte.
> Geht nicht. Ist eine Adobe Datei. die ich nicht bearbeiten kann. Scanner hab ich leider nicht.



Danke für die Info, werde mal auf mein HT mit Knubbelreifen für wenigstens ein bisschen Dämpfung am Hintern vertrauen. Und 2 Flaschenhalter ans Bike schrauben. Da ich sonst eigentlich mehr mit dem Freerider und Rucksack unterwegs bin: könnt ihr mir einen guten, leichten, billigen und funktionalen Flaschenhalter empfehlen? Bekommt man bei der Verpflegungsstation eine Trinkflasche gestellt oder füllt man seine eigenen auf?

@limabiker:
Du kannst mir die Adobe-datei mailen, kann versuchen das Ding kleinzukriegen (Photoshop, Acrobat, Illustrator...), und poste die kleinen Files dann hier.


----------



## frank o (16. August 2004)

So, habe von limabiker ein pdf des Streckenverlaufs bekommen    und die 2 Karten daraus als jpg extrahiert. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## limabiker (16. August 2004)

alex hat wohl Recht gehabt und die Höhenprofile zeigen es auch, dass am Anfang vor dem steilen Anstieg das Feld entzerrt wird.
Zu erkennen an dem gestrichelt dargestellten Streckenverlauf in der schwarz/weißen Karte. Dort wo gestrichelte Strecke und durchgezogene Strecke wieder zusammen kommen, beginnt der Extremanstieg bis dahin wo der Weg rechts abgeht. Da steigen schon viele in der ersten Runde ab. 
Na ja, dann viel Spaß. 
Die Karte, die zugrunde liegt ist die Karte Nr. 12 des Hessischen Landesvermessungsamtes, Maßstab 1 : 20.000, 7 Euro.
Na dann viel Erfolg beim Trainieren

Hast Du gut hin gekriegt, frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. August 2004)

die asphalt-strecke von heiligkreuz nach rippenweiher besteht weiterhin. wie gesagt, es gibt 2 heftige trais bergauf, 1 x 10 min im erstem gang, schlimmer wald- weg (erde), manchmal 1 m breit so dass man eingentlich überholen kann. ich denke, dass hier einige ungeübte schieben, besonders wenn es nass ist. der 2. anstieg ist noch steiler , dafür nur 100m.
die erste rudne geht anfangs über die strase, so dass der erste trail ausgelassen wird. runde 1: 29,xkm, runde 2 und 3 28,xkm, ergibt 85?+x km

frank, danke für karte, meines erachtens ist bei ca. km 5 ein fehler, wir sind bei der vortour dort durch den wald gefahren.

einer der downhills finde ich echt übel, viel gerümpel auf der strecke, ca. 30m lang grössere steine

@abrunner: sind wir zusammen zurück gefahren, so ziemlich als erste und direkt vor deiner haustür vorbei gekommen?

wer interesse hat, ich werde die strecke noch des öfteren fahren, z.b. morgen ab 11h! einfach melden

martin


----------



## Thunderbird (16. August 2004)

@ frank_o & limabiker: Danke für den Streckenverlauf!!!    

Da kann man seine Gegner ja an mindestens 4 Stellen, an denen die
Strecke sich berührt beobachten. Eigentlich mag ich Rundstreckenrennen.   

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich meine Racing Ralphs oder Skinny Jimmys
fahren soll. Bei Regen kommen sowieso die Jimmys drauf, aber bei schönem Wetter...  

Thb


----------



## frank o (17. August 2004)

Also mit den Marathonreifen hab ich keine Erfahrung, ab 2,5 Zoll kenn ich mich besser aus. Ich hab die Schwalbe Big Jim auf dem Hardtail und werde die mangels Vergleich auch drauflassen. 

@hädbänger
Ich würde ja gerne mal mitfahren, komm aber in nächster Zeit eher nicht weg hier. Kann ja versuchen mich am 19.09. an dein Hinterrad zu hängen   (was wahrscheinlich nicht klappen wird), ist immer gut wenn man einen Guide hat.....


Fahrt ihr alle die Langstrecke?


----------



## mischuwi (17. August 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> wer interesse hat, ich werde die strecke noch des öfteren fahren, z.b. morgen ab 11h! einfach melden
> 
> martin



Tagsüber in der woche is bei mir eher schlecht. Aber wie sieht das denn am nächsten Wochenende aus? Kannste mir da den Guide machen?   
Am liebsten wäre mir persönlich da der Samstag. Passt das in deinen Trainingsplan? Wäre mir nämlich sehr recht, wenn ich die fehlende Kondition wenigstens durch Streckenkenntnis ansatzweise ausgleichen könnte.


----------



## limabiker (17. August 2004)

Zwei Anmerkungen zu den Streckenplänen:

1. Die Karten geben den Planungsstand 04/2004 an, d.h. geringfügige  Modifikationen sind möglich.

2. Bei den Einführungsveranstaltungen erfolgte der Einstieg in die Strecke unterschiedlich. Der Plan zeigt hier die Situation, wie am Renntag vorgesehen. Wobei da auch noch eine Überraschung möglich scheint.


----------



## easymtbiker (17. August 2004)

ich bin bis zum 6.9 im urlaub, erst danach wieder streckenbesichtigung möglich!

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank o (17. August 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bis zum 6.9 im urlaub, erst danach wieder streckenbesichtigung möglich!
> 
> martin



Na dann schönen Urlaub!   
frank


----------



## alex75 (17. August 2004)

@hädbänger
Ja genau, das war ich. Die anderen sind dann auch noch vorbeigekommen.

@frank o
Ich fahre die Langstrecke.

@all
Habe eben gerade auf der Homepage gesehen http://www.mtb-o.de/home/index.php, dass es für vorangemeldete Teilnehmer eine Gratisvorstellung von 'Höllentour' gibt.




Gruss Alex


----------



## kupfermark (18. August 2004)

@ flux:

Ich werd beim Odenwald wahrscheinlich starten und in Oberstdorf bin ich schon gemeldet!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder, jedenfalls wünsch ich Dir mehr Glück als Du in Bad Wildbad hattest!  

Gruss
Kupfermark


----------



## easymtbiker (18. August 2004)

ich bin heute nochmal die strecke abgefahren und hab 2:10 h gebraucht. 1 runde, keine 2.... ok, ihr könnt jetzt sagen, dass ich n alter, lahmer sack bin aber die strecke frisst echt energie. dauernd anstiege, die abfahrten sind bis auf die letzte nicht länger als 1-2 min, also keine zeit zum erholen, dann kommt schon wieder der nächste anstieg. und viele ebenen stücke sind auf lockerem waldboden, die abfahrten schwierig, so dass dort auch keine hohe geschwindigkeit gefahren werden kann.

für eine streckenbesichtigung könnte ich vorschlagen:

mittwoch, den 8. september um 17:00
am edeka/ oeg- haltestelle direkt an der b3 in leutershausen

schreibt mir ne kurze mail, wenn jemand kommen möchte, grüsse

martin


----------



## limabiker (19. August 2004)

@kupfermark

Du bist Oberstdorf, den Feneberg Matathon schön gefahren ?

Ich selbst bin dieses Jahr erstmalig Marathon gefahren. (s.o.) Kirchzarten und den Keiler.

Gibt es zu Oberstdorf Besonderheiten, die es zu beachten gilt?
Wäre nett von Dir, wenn Du dazu etwas sagen könntest.

Vielleicht sogar einen extra thread eröffnen?


----------



## alex75 (22. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin heute eine Runde des Marathons gefahren und habe dafür ca 1:50 h gebraucht (allerdings habe ich mich an mindestens zwei Stellen verfahren, sonst wären es vielleicht 2:00 h geworden).

Ich werde die Strecke noch mindestens einmal fahren, wer mitkommen will, schreibt mir einfach.

Anbei noch das Streckenprofil mit Aufschlüsselung des Untergrundes:
- rot = Trail
- braun = Wald- bzw. Schotterweg 
- grün = Asphalt


Gruss Alex


----------



## frank o (23. August 2004)

@abrunner:
danke für das streckenprofil!  
was für reifen fährst du denn, und sind die ok für die strecke?

gruss, frank


----------



## alex75 (23. August 2004)

frank o schrieb:
			
		

> @abrunner:
> danke für das streckenprofil!
> was für reifen fährst du denn, und sind die ok für die strecke?
> 
> gruss, frank



Gestern war ich mich mit 2.25er Racing Ralph unterwegs. Wenn die Strecke trocken ist sind sie OK; wenn es so nass wie gestern ist, mache ich mir Ritchey Z-MAX drauf, die haben mehr Profil...

Gruss Alex


----------



## frank o (30. August 2004)

kann man sich eigentlich schon vor dem rennen für die rote laterne eintragen? die ist mir sicher, ich komme seit fast 2 wochen so gut wie gar nicht zum trainieren, und wenn ich dann mal aus dem büro komme und es ist noch hell, dann pisst es volles rohr.  

also beim überrunden aufpassen, der mit der laterne, das bin ich.

gruss, frank


----------



## doppelhac (6. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich jetzt zum 1. mal an einem Beitrag ... bin mal gespannt, ob das auch bei mir klappt!!!

Gibt es irgendjemand, der sowohl die neue Odenwald-Strecke als auch die Strecke in Neustadt/Weinstrasse kennt und mir dann sagen kann, ob der Odenwald-Marathon technisch ungefähr so oder einfacher einzustufen ist?

Ich habe nämlich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass "technisch schwer" ein seeeehr dehnbahrer Begriff ist. Für mich persönlich ist Neustadt bis jetzt der genialste Marathon und keinesfalls technisch schwer.

Also, klärt mich mal auf ....

Gruss Michaela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limabiker (6. September 2004)

Hallo Michaela,
der Odenwald Marathon ist eindeutig technisch leichter, als der Neustädter Marathon.
Für Dich wahrscheinlich geradezu langweilig.


----------



## andithebrain (8. September 2004)

Ich bin auch da und halte die Fahnen der FH Landshut hoch...


----------



## easymtbiker (9. September 2004)

andithebrain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch da und halte die Fahnen der FH Landshut hoch...



hi andi,

haben wir uns im zielbereich von kirchzarten gesprochen? ich mit ibc team trikot.... und du fährst auch mit? also falle ich einen weiteren platz zurück....  
ok, wir sehen uns in einer woche!

ps: bin heute die strecke nochmal gefahren, die bäume sind jetzt aus dem weg und das gras gemäht und alles schön trocken... so sollte es bleiben!
hab mit meinem kumpel 2:30 gebraucht... aber auch nen umweg von 8km gefahren....


----------



## andithebrain (10. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hi andi,
> 
> haben wir uns im zielbereich von kirchzarten gesprochen? ich mit ibc team trikot.... und du fährst auch mit? also falle ich einen weiteren platz zurück....
> ok, wir sehen uns in einer woche!


Genau so ist es. Werde mir wohl ein lauschiges Plätzchen zum Knacken im Geräteraum suchen... Bis dann, lass die Sau fliegen. Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Australien.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. September 2004)

andithebrain schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist es. Werde mir wohl ein lauschiges Plätzchen zum Knacken im Geräteraum suchen... Bis dann, lass die Sau fliegen. Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Australien.



falls du n übernachtungsplatz suchst, sag bescheid, sind halt 12km von mir bis zum start, aber ich werde mit dem auto fahren!

mm


----------



## Adrenalino (11. September 2004)

Hi ihrs!

Hab mich für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet, ist aber egal, wollte mal folgendes fragen: Hier gibts anscheinend welche die direkt aus der Gegend des OMBM kommen.....könntet ihr vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen mal ab und zu was zur Wetter bzw. Streckensituation posten? Soll ja wieder mehr regnen die nächsten Tage......  ICH HASSE REGEN!!!!!! Mir reicht es für dieses Jahr mit Schlamm-Marathons ( Willingen, Garmisch, Alsfeld usw usw usw bal bla bla )...damit man sich wenigstens schonma seelisch drauf einstellen kann was uns da erwartet.
Wär echt suupi!!


----------



## andithebrain (11. September 2004)

Habe mich heute richtig schön auf die Hand abgestützt. Resultat: Höllenschmerzen wegen sauberer Prellung. Der Doc hat mir ne Schiene verpasst bis Do. Hoffe, ich komm am So klar.
Andi


----------



## doppelhac (12. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr "Ortskundigen",

kann mich der Bitte von adrenalino nur anschliessen. Es wäre echt gaaaanz super, wenn Ihr uns nächste Woche ein wenig über die Streckenbeschaffenheit bzw. Wetteraussichten auf dem laufenden halten könntet, zwecks "Reifenplanung".

Existiert eigentlich noch das "Bächlein", durch das man letztes Jahr durch-
fahren musste, durfte, konnte ??

Grüssle
Michaela


----------



## easymtbiker (12. September 2004)

also man muss nicht unbedingt ortskundig sein um die streckenbeschaffenheit einschätzen zu können. es sind dieses mal einige waldweg- stücke, die bei regen sich zu einer prächtigen und kräftezehrenden schlammparty werden! also eher mal den wetterbericht anschauen!
ich bin die strecke mi gefahren, die hindernisse sind geräumt und das elefantengras gemäht. am dienstag bin ich nochmal unterwegs, aber wie gesagt, bei regen sieht die ganze sache schlimmer aus!

die bachpartie gibts nicht mehr, auch keine auffahrt zum weissen stein! und: 2 downhills (die rinne an den weinbergen und der letzte downhill) weisen inzwischen in der mitte ne tiefe wasserrinne auf, halte ich für sehr gefährlich, macht dort lieber etwas langsamer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. September 2004)

nix neues auf der strecke, wir sind die heute nochmal gefahren, war nicht richtig nass, eher feucht, das reicht aber schon, um einige waldweg- abschnitte in rutschpartien zu verwandeln und nach einer runde für gute fango- packungen zu sorgen.
wie gesagt, wenn es noch weiter regnet, wirds ne nette schlamm- partie!

das wars auch schon mit den "positiven" berichten, sonst war es eine sch**** trainings- runde, oft ausgerutscht, kette verklemmt 2x sich im hinterrad, platten und dann noch n toter jogger auf der strecke. war ja echt gruselig, gut , dass ich nicht allein unterwegs war.....


----------



## Adrenalino (14. September 2004)

Jo Hädbänger!

Erstmal danke für die Wetter/Strecken-Info...laut einiger Wetterberichte online solls aber ab morgen in eurer Ecke absolut trocken bleiben und sogar von Tag zu Tag immer etwas wärmer werden. Sollte also dafür sorgen daß die Strecke bis dahin einigermaßen abtrocknet!

Is ja krass was ihr alles erlebt habt   Toter Jogger????Wie das denn?Herzinfarkt oder was? Das volle Programm so von wegen Notarztwagen??

Na ja, sollte es nochmal was neues geben bezgl. Wetter kannste ja wieder posten wenns keine Umstände macht!  

Ansonsten für alle : alles gut ölen und Kette rechts!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (14. September 2004)

Toter Jogger?! Echt?
So was passiert einem auch nicht alle Tage.

Moment mal - du warst doch auch in Furtwangen dabei -
und du warst _schon wieder_ biken?!   
Wohl nicht richtig angestrengt, oder?   

Deine Streckenberichte sind sehr hilfreich!  

Thb


----------



## easymtbiker (15. September 2004)

war heute mit meinem kumpel thorsten (der hier im forum zwar rumspukt aber nie was postet!) nochmal auf der strecke, da man auf der runde n prima intervall- krafttraining hinlegen kann! ihr werdet am sonntag merken, was ich meine!
also, die leiche ist nich mehr da..... ok, spass beiseite, nachdem wir den  gestern entdeckt haben wollten wir gleich ins tal um die cops anzurufen, nach 200m kamen uns diese aber schon mit einigen rettungsärzten entgegen, ein biker, der ne stunde vor uns vorbei gefahren ist hat schon alles geregelt. die rettungsleute sind echt zügig gegangen, dabei waren die einen tag zu spät dran....
tja, hab nich viel gesehen von dem mann, ca.50, nicht gerade sportliche figur und oben auf dem berg. meine vermutung: er hat frisch mit sport angefangen und dann nicht gemütlich in der ebene sondern gleich auf den nächsten berg hektiken. vermutlich herzinfarkt.

auf jeden fall haben wir jetzt nen neuen namen für einen streckenpunkt: nach "brunnen", "weinbergrinne", "ruine" jetzt auch noch "leiche"


----------



## easymtbiker (15. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal - du warst doch auch in Furtwangen dabei -
> und du warst _schon wieder_ biken?!
> Wohl nicht richtig angestrengt, oder?
> 
> Thb




ich muss ja fleissig trainiren um wenigstens annähernd in deine leistungsbereiche vorzudringen!   fährst du 3 runden? oje, dann fall ich ja wieder nen platz zurück!


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2004)

Klar fahre ich die Hochschulmeisterschafts-Strecke.
Bin echt gespannt auf die Konkurrenz.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GroßerNagus (16. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall haben wir jetzt nen neuen namen für einen streckenpunkt: nach "brunnen", "weinbergrinne", "ruine" jetzt auch noch "leiche"



@hädbänger 
Bist ja echt sooo witzig. Wenn ich sowas lese frage ich mich, ob diejenigen, die uns Mountainbiker für hirnlose Idioten halten, nicht doch Recht haben.


----------



## Thunderbird (16. September 2004)

@ GroßerNagus: das nennt man "schwarzen Humor". 
Ist in Deutschland leider nicht sehr populär. 
Die Briten wissen wie's geht:
...
_So always look on the bright side of death!
Just before you draw your terminal breath.
Life's a piece of shit,
When you look at it.

Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true,
You'll see it's all a show,
Keep 'em laughing as you go.
Just remember that the last laugh is on you! _
 

Thb


----------



## Adrenalino (16. September 2004)

@Thunderbird
Guter Konter!   Man darf eben nicht alles so bierernst nehmen, selbst den Tod nicht!
Aber wie schon erwähnt, typisch deutsch.

@GroßerNagus
"Hirnlose Idioten" sind die, die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Wege runterknallen und Spaziergänger&Wanderer jagen, jedoch nicht Biker die einen Toten finden (was sie zu dem Zeitpunkt ja nicht wussten) und daraufhin Rettungskräfte alarmieren wollen!

@all
Na, laut Wetterbericht wirds wohl doch eher ne Hitzeschlacht als Schlammschlacht....bis zu 29° am Wochenende!!!!  Jippie!!


----------



## alex75 (16. September 2004)

@all

Wer von euch kommt denn am Samstag zur 'Pasta-Party' bzw. Streckenvorstellung?


Gruss Alexander


----------



## Scandium (17. September 2004)

Zum Wetter am Renn-Wochenende:
Am Samstag: super! viel Sonne und bis 25 Grad C.  
Am Sonntag: leider nicht mehr so schön und warm;   max 21 Grad und gegen Nachmittag sind Schauer möglich. Aber bis dahin sind wir hoffentlich im Ziel.  
Gruß Georg


----------



## andithebrain (17. September 2004)

Muss leider meine Teilnahme am So absagen, da ich nach meinem Sturz am Sa den Lenker immer noch nicht richtig halten kann. Euch wünsche ich trotzdem viel Spaß.
Andi


----------



## frank o (17. September 2004)

abrunner schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Wer von euch kommt denn am Samstag zur 'Pasta-Party' bzw. Streckenvorstellung?
> 
> ...




Also, ich komme Samstag so gegen 15:00 mal vorbei, meine rote Laterne für den Sonntag abholen   
Wär ja nett, wenn man den einen oder anderen hier aus dem Forum mal in persona kennenlernen könnte. Aber wer hat schon sein Avatar aufs Hemd gedruckt?

Gruss und bis morgen, ich bin der mir der roten Laterne, das wisst ihr ja inzwischen. Frank


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2004)

Starterlisten gibt's keine?
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie viele die Langstrecke fahren?
Mich interessiert vor allem die ungefähre Anzahl der
Teilnehmer bei der Hochschulmeisterschaft.

Thb


----------



## mischuwi (17. September 2004)

frank o schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer hat schon sein Avatar aufs Hemd gedruckt?


 Also ich habe zumindest mich in mein Avatar  gedruckt!   Und mein Bike (Guckstu Fotos) sollte auch einen gewissen Wiedererkennungswert haben, weil nicht so häufig.



			
				frank o schrieb:
			
		

> Gruss und bis morgen, ich bin der mir der roten Laterne, das wisst ihr ja inzwischen. Frank


Wenn du die Langstrecke fährst leiste ich dir gerne Gesellschaft (zumindest die ersten beiden Runden).


----------



## mischuwi (17. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert vor allem die ungefähre Anzahl der
> Teilnehmer bei der Hochschulmeisterschaft.


Ja, genau! Das würde mich auch interessieren. Denn wenn nur drei Leute in der Kategorie starten, dann habe ich ja sogar Chancen aufs Podium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (17. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Starterlisten gibt's keine?



hab da vor einiger zeit per mail mal nachgefragt wegen starterlisten, antwort war, dass die irgendwann kurz vorher noch als pdf ins netz gestellt werden, vielleicht kommt ja noch was?  könnt ja auch alle nochmal nachfragen, dann tut sich vielleicht was   ansonsten lassen wir uns halt vom ansturm überraschen, voller als in daun letztes we wirds nicht werden


----------



## frank o (17. September 2004)

@mischuwi
nettes Bike hast Du da... Wenn Du mit Licht fährst, kann ich Dich auf keinen Fall verpassen  
Ich fahre die mittlere Distanz. Gesellschaft ist immer willkommen.

Als Bike fahre ich mein giftgrünes 1992 Heavy Tools Hardtail , nur noch der Rahmen ist original. Ist wahrscheinlich das einzige grüne Heavy Tools auf der Strecke. Auf dem Trikot hab ich hinten ein BIKE Dauertester 2003 - Logo drauf.

Gruss, Frank


----------



## dave (17. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Starterlisten gibt's keine?
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie viele die Langstrecke fahren?
> Mich interessiert vor allem die ungefähre Anzahl der
> Teilnehmer bei der Hochschulmeisterschaft.
> ...



Laut Markus Liebe sind es wohl so ca. 60 AHS-Starter, welche etwa 20 % der Langdistanzler ausmachen. Ned schlecht, oder? 
Die Uni Koblenz schickt übrigens noch zwei (mich eingeschlossen ), WHU Vallendar einen und die RWTH Aachen vier Teilnehmer ins Rennen. 
Bin sehr gespannt, wie's mit meinem 14.5 kg-Hardtail laufen wird ...


----------



## dave (17. September 2004)

Noch was für alle die im Gemeindezentrum übernachten. Wer morgens Müsli möchte soll Milch und Schale selber mitbringen.


----------



## easymtbiker (17. September 2004)

trockenes wetter- schön! dann gibt es an den bösen steigungen hoffentlich keine schlammausrutscherschieber! (ausser mir!)
ich werde gegen 18 oder 19 zum nudeln schlürfen nach leu kommen, ich bin am team- trikot zu erkennen. vielleicht drücke ich mich noch vor einem start, aber t-shirt und nudeln nehm ich noch mit!   

@ hugo, hugo? fährst du mit? wie sieht es mit einem treffen am samstag abend aus? endlich mal irl sehen?

@andi: gute besserung!

@ nagus:    

@ all starter: wünsche euch einen schönen, pannen- und sturzfreien marathon!


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2004)

@ dave: Danke für die Info!   
Nur 60? 
Geil.   
Das wird spannend.  

Thb


----------



## Adrenalino (18. September 2004)

@all
Falls es jemanden interessiert....werde mit meinem Kumpel wohl auch so gegen 18/19 Uhr zur Pasta-Party einfliegen....bin zu erkennen entweder an einem weißem G-Star-Raw Sweatshirt oder das schwarze ADRENALINA-Sweatshirt vom Bike-Festival am Gardasee!

Wäre nett ein paar von euch kennenzulernen...

Für mich wird das morgen eine ganz lockere Sache....habe meine Erkältung noch nicht ganz ausgestanden  , möchte aber trotzdem fahren. Aber eben ganz locker....sofern das bei DER Strecke überhaupt möglich ist  Egal, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!!


----------



## alex75 (18. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

Habe gerade die Startunterlagen abgeholt, aber leider keinen von euch gesehen.
Meine Startnummer ist die 182, ausserdem habe ich einen orangenen Punkt bekommen (wie alle ADH).

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Strecke, habe ein (schwarzes) Cube AMS Pro.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Adrenalino (19. September 2004)

Hallo ihrs!

So, bin wieder da! Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, das war ne harte Angelegenheit! Wie liefs bei euch? Ich bin mit einer bösen Erkältung - Triefnase, Kopf und Halsaua, schwere Beine - trotzdem gefahren und hab immerhin die Mittelstrecke in 3:50:19 geschafft. Wie gesagt, mit böser Erkältung. Ja ich weiß....wärste mal lieber zu Hause geblieben....aber der Wille war stärker!!  Hier mal ne Manöver-Kritik:

  Lob für:

-die wirklich Superschöne Strecke. die sogar richtig trocken war!!!
-aufmerksame, freundliche und immmer zu einem Witz aufgelegte Streckenposten ( "ab 500m. liegt Schnee!!!", "brauchst du was zu trinken?")
-die Organisation, die sich bald ein Bein rausgerissen haben um meinem Kumpel noch irgendwie einen Mechaniker aufzutreiben der seine gerissenen Magura-Leitung repariert
-!!!!!kostenloses Nachfassen bei der Pasta-Party!!!! Hatte ich bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht bei nem Marathon erlebt!
-klasse Zeitnahme!
-guter Streckensprecher ( Sven Simon ist halt der beste )

 Kritik für:

-den muffeligen, unfreundlichen Typ der "Bike-Service-Station" im Start/Zielbereich, der sich außerstande sah, einer Freundin wenigstens leihweise ein Vorderrad zu überlassen ( sie wäre auf alle Fälle bereit gewesen einen hohen Pfand zu zahlen ) oder mal jemanden zu fragen, der eins hat ( Hallo? Es gibt doch Handys mit denen man mal rumtelefonieren kann). Letzten Endes hat ein Zuschauer ihr sein Vorderrad überlassen.
-?????die Riegel bei der Verpflegung?????Also, unter Powerriegel stell ich mir was anderes vor, ist aber andererseits Geschmackssache. Ich hab die Dinger überhaupt nicht vertragen, viel zu süß!
-Zielverpflegung, die die gleiche war wie auf der Strecke....da lob ich mir den Keiler-Bike oder Frammersbach, da gibts Brötchen und Kuchen bis zum Abwinken! Muss besser werden!

Ansonsten, ihr Mädchen und Buben aus dem Odenwald, wars ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung....bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!!

  Unentschieden

-Streckenverpflegung, war ganz o.k. bis auf Riegel, siehe oben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andithebrain (19. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @andi: gute besserung!


Danke, den gebogenen Rennradlenker kann ich schon wieder halten, deshalb war ich am Fr 6h auf der Straße fahren und heute 5:20h Morgen dann noch einmal6 und Di 6,5h.
Australien wird wohl ziemlich knackig. Einige Etappenorte ohne Klo und Dusche, außerdem gute 180km auf der ertsen und 196km auf der 2. Etappe. In der Gegend hat es momentan 35°C und es wird noch wärmer werden, denn die kriegen jetzt Frühling.
Am 7.Okt geht mein Flieger. Falls es jm interessiert, kann ich ihn auf meinen E-Mail-Verteiler setzen. Hin und wieder haben wir vielleicht Mobilfunk.Dazu aber bitte PM. Die Coverage Map von Telstra streikt momentan etwas.


----------



## eufjan (19. September 2004)

Hi zusammen,
bin gerade fertig zuhause nach der Mittelstrecke am rumcouchen. 

Also ich fand die Strecke ziemlich anstrengend, am letzten Berg wäre ich fast verendet ... Aber immerhin hab ichs noch ins erste Drittel geschafft   
Insgesamt gab es für meinen Geschmack zuviele High-Speed Waldautobahnen mit rutschigem Schotter der zum Abfliegen nur so eingeladen hat . Mir hat die Strecke von vor zwei Jahren über den Weißen Stein besser gefallen (mit der genialen Bachdurchfahrt).

Die komischen Schneekopperiegel fand ich auch fad, ein bisschen Schokolade wär nicht schlecht gewesen.

Die Organisation war prima, aber warum gab es denn bei dem saftigen Startbeitrag noch nicht mal ein T-Shirt und nur so ein komische Putzkopftuch? Für 40 hätte ich das aber mindestens erwartet. :-( 

Und unter der Streckenpräsentation am Samstag hätte ich mir auch etwas Peppigeres vorgestellt.

Aber eine schöne Gaudi  wars schon.

CU,
eufjan


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2004)

ich mach heute nix mehr.... total fertig!
also in der ersten runde hab ich voll gas gegeben und bin auch echt gut voran gekommen, beginn der 2. bekam ich dann mal wieder n platten, was mich echt aus dem rythmus geworfen hat, hatte dann auch probleme mich wieder zu motivieren. 
dann  ging es wieder, allerdings musste ich in der 3. runde dem hohem anfangstempo tribut zollen.... mal wieder krämpfe! einmal musste ich echt 5 min anhalten, weil ich ein bein vor lauter krämpfe und schmerzen nicht mehr bewegen konnte.... echt ätzend! aber erstaunlicherweise konnte ich die darauf  folgenden 45min wieder gas geben.
das hat dann zu meinen wunschzielen gelangt: unter 5h (um 39 sekunden  ) und unter die ersten hundert (platz 99  ) zu kommen!

mara- kritik:
 
- ideales wetter, toller kurs

 
- warum fährt da kein motorrad am anfang den kurs ab? dann hätten wir in der ersten runde nicht über die äste fahren müssen, die ein idiot dort auf die strecke geworfen hat
- verpflegung: schneekoppe- riegel? nein danke, auch sonst kaum essbares, hab nur bananen gegessen, die in der 3. runde dann auch schon alle waren. zielverpflegung: genauso mies
- duschen: gibt es vielleicht mal wieder warme duschen auf einem marathon?
- für 35 euro sollte wenigstens n brauchbares klamotten- stück dabei sein!

skurill: bei meiner krampf- pause entdeckte ich knapp neben dem weg n unterkiefer von nem grösserem tier (wildschwein , bär?). ist da jemand drüber gefahren?   hab überlegt, das als lenker- trophähe mitzunehmen!


----------



## andithebrain (19. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> skurill: bei meiner krampf- pause entdeckte ich knapp neben dem weg n unterkiefer von nem grösserem tier (wildschwein , bär?). ist da jemand drüber gefahren?   hab überlegt, das als lenker- trophähe mitzunehmen!



Noch ein Jogger?

Soviel zum Thema Black Humor, man merkt, dass ich 6 Monate Praktikum in England gemacht habe.


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2004)

Mein Tag fing schon um 2:30 Uhr (nach 3 Stunden Schlaf) an, weil ich
mit dem Zug von Freiburg anreisen musst. War wohl keine gute Idee.   
Durch den frühen Aufbruch musste ich mir vor dem Rennen noch ein
2. Frühstück in Form zweier Bananen und eines Riegels reinschieben. 
In Kombination mit den tollen Riegeln an den Verpflegungsstationen hat
sich dann bis zur 2. Runde ein unverdaulicher Klumpen im Magen gebildet.
Meinen Beinen, die so gut waren wie noch nie, wurde glatt der Saft abgedreht.

War schon deprimierend. Nach der 1. Runde lag ich bei den Studis noch auf
Rang 2 oder 3. Danach ging's steil abwärts.   Die Tatsache, dass es
im Ziel keine Cola gab, hat mich sicher nochmal 10 Minuten gekostet. Nach 
2 Bechern an der 2. Station ging's mir wieder ordentlich. Als mich dann aber
in der 3. Runde die Anna Baylis aus Australien überholt hat, war das 
schon ein heftiger Schock. Witzig - sie redet Deutsch mit Offenburger 
Dialekt und Australischem Akzent (Jörg Scheiderbauer ist ihr Freund).

Ach ja - mein Schaltwerk war auch verstellt und ich konnte von meiner sowieso 
spärlichen 12-27er Kassette nur das 24er-Ritzel nutzten. Trotzdem konnte ich
alle Anstiege hochfahren, wenn sich nicht gerade jemand vor mir verschaltet hat.
Bei Nässe hätte das allerdings anders ausgesehen. Hatten wir ein Glück!

Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute für die 88er-Strecke 4:40:29 gebraucht.
Da sind sicher einige von euch schneller gewesen. Ärgerlich ist, dass 
ich letzte Woche in Furtwangen 35 Minuten schneller war, obwohl ich
schlechtere Beine hatte. 

Rennkritik:
+ tolle Strecke (wenn auch fieser letzter Anstieg). Tolle Bikegegend überhaupt.
+ Phänomenal schnelles Ergebnis nach dem Rennen (2 Sekunden!)   
+ ich fand die querliegenden Äste super.   
+ das Kopftuch ist für mich sehr praktisch. 
+ Selbstklebende Flicken vor dem Check In. 
+ Geile Werbung für Rosbacher Mineralwasser  
+ das Wetter

- panik machende Streckenposten ("laaangsam! laangsam") Ich dachte, es ist
einer verunglückt. In der dritten Runde muss ihnen einer was gesagt haben.
Da kam nur noch "voll runter" "gib Gas" von ihnen.
- keine Cola am Ziel-Verpflegungspunkt.
- Unmögliche Startphase durch die engen Gassen mit geparkten Autos.
Ein Fahrer wäre sogar fast rückwärts direkt in den Pulk aus seinem Hof raus.
- etwas umständliche Zeitnahme der Transponder.


@ Andithebrain: wenn british, dann bitte humo*u*r.   

Thb


----------



## andithebrain (19. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andithebrain: wenn british, dann bitte humo*u*r.
> 
> Thb



Versuche, mich zu bessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (19. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

war heute mein erster marathon und die meisten kritikpunkte kann ich bestätigen aber sehr negativ fand ich, dass es im vorfeld keinerlei infos über die strecke gegeben hat. konnte mir lediglich über das forum infos einholen. aber letzztendlich fand ich die veranstaltung, vor allem dank des wetters, sehr gut und wir sehen uns wieder. ;-)


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2004)

@ scottie: hab ich hier nicht ausführlich die strecke beschrieben? hab doch bald infos zu jedem stein auf der strecke abgegeben.....

@thb: ich hab dir doch übernachten angeboten! vielleicht hättest du bei meinem essen auch den magen verdorben   , aber du hättest wenigstens ausschlafen können.
schade, das es bei dir nicht so gut gelaufen ist, ich hätte dich auch viel weiter vorne eingeschätzt.


----------



## dave (19. September 2004)

Jo, die Welde-Werbung war schon geil! 
Zum Mara wollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ein weiterer Verpflegungsstand auf der Strecke vielleicht nicht schlecht gewesen wäre. Den Kritikpunkt hatte ich zumindest bei einigen noch herausgehört.
Richtig negativ fand' ich dann noch die Nudelparty bei der schon um 19.30 Uhr Schicht war! Wo gibt's denn so was?! Wir sind erst um 20.00 Uhr angekommen, ich dachte aber eigentlich trotzdem noch etwas zu essen zu bekommen. OK, das lag vielleicht an der 'Höllentour' und der geringen Teilnehmerzahl. Aber hey, eine Party ist doch was anderes, oder?
Ansonsten war es aber schon ganz nett .... dafür, dass die Uni die Kosten übernimmt!!  lol


----------



## blackmamba (20. September 2004)

War auch mein erster Mara gestern. Ich fands klasse!     

Zur Pasta-Party kann ich nix sagen, weil ich erst gestern früh angereist bin. Aber die Strecke war klasse. Schade fand ich allerdings, dass die anspruchsvollen Single-Trail-Abfahrten erst gegen Ende kamen. Da war ich schon fertig wie ein Schnitzel und hatte große Schwierigkeiten, das Bike zu beherrschen. (Hatte dann auch einen Krampf in der rechten Hand.)

Ansonsten habe ich mich selbst überrascht und bin deshalb mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. 

Toll fand ich, dass alle Jungs mit denen ich mich auf der Strecke unterhalten habe ("Tolle Strecke", "Glück mit dem Wetter", "mir tut der Hintern weh", "was mach ich hier eigentlich?") total nett waren und immer einen nett-dummen Spruch auf den Lippen hatten.

Doof fand ich, dass die Frauen sich mal wieder als stutenbissige Ziegen herausgestellt haben. Kein Lächeln, kein netter Spruch nur versteinerte Gesichter und vermutlich folgende Gedanken: "Die Kuh ist schneller als ich." oder "Die Kuh fährt im Weg rum." 
Mädels, Ihr seid manchmal echt humorlos!!! Könnt ihr nicht einfach nur Spaß haben und nicht so verbissen rumfahren???   Wir sind doch alle zum Spaß bei MTBen, oder?


----------



## Hugo (20. September 2004)

blackmamba schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mädels, Ihr seid manchmal echt humorlos!!! Könnt ihr nicht einfach nur Spaß haben und nicht so verbissen rumfahren???   Wir sind doch alle zum Spaß bei MTBen, oder?



dein wort in gottes ohr  

war ja nich mit dabei...hab auch schon gut an$chi$$ bekommen wegen meiner unterlassenen teilnahme, wo sogar die uni gezahlt hätte...aber so is das nunma und daran kann ich jetz auch nixmehr ändern.

finds aber ganz interessant dass es scheinbar wieder die gleichen probleme wie die letzten jahre gab(verpflegung etc.) da scheints wohl auhc nix zu bringen auf besserung zu warten  

@hädbänger...scottie meinte ja dass die einzigen infos die er zur strecke hatte hier aus dem forum warn, was ja eigentlich nicht sein sollte...der veranstalter sollte n gewisses mass an streckenbeschreibung schon zur verfügung stellen  

so, ich widme mich dann wieder meinem wellenfestigkeitsnachweiss


----------



## mischuwi (20. September 2004)

So, denn will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der Veranstaltung abgeben. 

Es war meine erste Langdistanz und entsprechend nervös war ich schon die gesamte Woche vorher. Wusste ich doch, wie erledigt ich immer nach den bisherigen Maras auf der mittleren Distanz war. Entsprechend diszipliniert habe ich mich dann die zwei Wochen vorher auch ausschließlich (bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme am Sa eine Woche vorher) mit Trainingseinheiten im GA-Bereich vorbereitet. Und natürlich habe ich mir auch eine Liste an Zielen gesetzt, die ich versuchen wollte zu erreichen:

1. DURCHKOMMEN
2. Nicht letzter werden (weder in der Gesamt- noch in der Klassenwertung)
3. Die Strecke in weniger als 6h schaffen
4. Schneller sein, als die schnellste Frau (Hat auf der mittleren Distanz dieses Jahr noch nie ein Problem dargestellt)

Am Sonntag bin ich also gut ausgeschlafen und mit einer Portion Nudeln im Bauch (war auch ne Premiere für mich. Nudeln zum Frühstück? BÄHHH! Aber wenn's hilft!) um 7:30 ins Auto gestiegen, um von Frankfurt in den schönen Odenwald zu fahren. Der Regen, der in Frankfurt noch reichlich gefallen war, wurde dabei im Laufe der Fahrt immer mehr zu einem Nieseln, bis er dann auf halber Strecke ganz aufhörte. (Große Freude meinerseits. Hatte ich doch dieses Jahr schon genug Schlammschlachten geschlagen.)
Pünktlich erreichte ich Hirschberg, holte mir meine Startunterlagen und stellte mich an der Klo-Schlage an! (Immer das gleiche!  ) Dann wieder zum Auto, um die passende Kleidung überzustreifen. Ich hatte mich nach einigen Zweifeln dann letztendlich für die Kombination Kurz-Kurz mit Ärmlingen entschieden. (Zum Glück, denn das Wetter entwickelte sich immer mehr zum positiven! Danke Petrus!)
So gg. 8:30Uhr bin ich dann langsam zum Start gerollt und habe mich in die Startbox begeben. Auf das Warmfahren hatte ich getrost verzichtet, weil ich mir dachte, dass knapp 90km reichen sollten. Ich wollte es schließlich sowieso ganz ruhig angehen lassen. Aufgrund meines frühen Erscheinens in der Startaufstellung fand ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann doch im vorderen Drittel des Feldes wieder (laut Startliste sollten ca. 270 Fahrer auf die lange Distanz gehen), was mir eigentlich gar nicht so recht war. Aber was solls, dann müssen die anderen halt an mir vorbeifahren. Getreu dem Motto: Du bist schneller als ich? Ich lasse dich gerne vorbei!   
In der Startaufstellung habe ich dann noch einen Teamkollegen (oder seid ihr beide im Team? jedenfalls hatte nur einer von euch ein entsprechendes Trikot an) getroffen und mich sehr nett unterhalten. Habe leider eure Namen vergessen.   
Dann kam der erste Schock für mich. Schon vor dem Startschuss musste ich mein Ziel Nummer 4 aufgeben. Sprecher: "Und mit am Start die Australische Vize-Meisterin, sowie die zweimalige deutsche Meisterin." Ganz toll! Aber was solls. (*MachoModusAn* Zumindest waren das auch die beiden einzigen Mädels, die vor mir ankamen!  *MachoModusAus*  )
Es erfolgte dann der Start von Hirschbergs Bürgermeister und trotz einer neutralisierten Phase gingen viele ab wie Schmidt's Katze. Ich konnte nicht ganz verstehen, warum die soviel riskieren, dass sie schon auf dem Asphaltstück durch die teilweise recht engen Straßen fast auf der Fresse lagen. Besonders kritisch wurde es, als sich direkt vor mir ein Motorrad in das Feld einfädelte. Was DAS sollte habe ich auch nicht verstanden.
Dann ging es moderat nach oben und ich konnte mich einer Gruppe anschließen, die aber bald darauf wieder auseinander fiel. (btw. Ich bin selten so viel alleine unterwegs gewesen, wie bei diesem Marathon.) Dann kam von hinter der nächste Teamkollege (hädbänger) angeradelt und warnte mich vor dem ersten Steilstück. Somit konnte ich rechtzeitig in den 2. Gang schalten und das Stück auch komplett fahren. (Wie sollte ich nur dreimal HIER hoch kommen?)
Die weitere Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert und abgesperrt und an wirklich JEDER Gefahrenstelle stand (auch noch in der dritten Runde) ein Streckenposten, der einen zur Vorsicht ermahnte. Die Strecke an sich war (bis auf die zwei Downhills, die im Lauf des Rennens nicht gerade besser wurden) fahrtechnisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, sondern lebte eher von dem konditionellen Anspruch an den Fahrer. 
Die ersten 10-15km verliefen bei mir ein wenig schleppend. Dann kam ich aber immer besser in den Tritt und bereits nach 1:31h war ich wieder am Ziel angelangt. Hier dann noch ein paar Bananen mitgenommen und die Flasche aufgefüllt und weiter ging es auf die zweite Runde. Hier musste ich mich schon ein bisschen Bremsen, denn ich fühlte mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich sehr gut. Genauso wusste ich aber auch, dass ich gerade mal das erste Drittel geschafft hatte. Also wieder etwas rausnehmen und möglichst gleichmäßig fahren. Das ist mir dann auch recht gut gelungen und nach 3:30h waren bereits zwei Runden absolviert. Im Vorfeld dachte ich, dass das jetzt der kritischte Punkt wäre, weil ich nach dieser Distanz normalerweise in die Ziel-Gasse fahre und nicht in die Durchfahrt-Gasse. Es ging mir aber immer noch besser als erwartet und ich machte mich also wieder auf, den Kurs ein letztes Mal zu umrunden. Ich merkte schon bald, wie das Leistungsvermögen jetzt spürbar nachließ. Trotzdem schaffte ich es auch in dieser Runde die Steilanstiege komplett zu fahren. Und dann kam ganz zum Schluss der Hammer. Der letzte Anstieg. Mann, war das eine Qual. Immer am Rande der Krämpfe in allen Regionen unterhalb der Gürtellinie. Da hilft dann nurnoch hochschalten und locker weitertreten. Viele Kontrahenten (nach der Ausrüstung und dem Erscheinungsbild zu urteilen aber eher auf der Kurz- und Mittel-Distanz unterwegs) strichen an diesem Berg die Segel und bewältigten ihn nur per pedes. Das kam für mich natürlich nicht in Frage. Ich bezweifle auch, dass es wirklich hilfreich gewesen wäre. Dann war es endlich geschafft und bis zum Ziel ging es nurnoch bergab. Auf dem letzten Mini-Anstieg vor dem Ziel konnte ich dann sogar noch meinen direkten Kontrahenten distanzieren und errang nach 5:08:37h den 106. Gesamtplatz! (von insgesamt 194 gewerteten Fahrerinnen und Fahrern) (wo sind die anderen denn alle geblieben? Immerhin standen 270 auf der Startliste   ). In der Klasse der Männer hieß das dann 64. von 79 und in der ADH-Wertung leider nurnoch 52. von 61. Trotzdem war ich stolz auf meine Leistung und das Erreichen meiner drei Restziele. 

Mein Fazit:
Nächstes Jahr werde ich sicher auch noch mal eine Langstrecke in meinen Rennkalender aufnehmen.  

Veranstaltungsfazit:
+ Streckensicherung und Streckenausschilderung
+ Wetter
+ gesamte Organisation der Veranstaltung (vom Sprecher bis zur Zeitnahme)
+ Stimmung der Zuschauer (auch wenn sie nicht ganz so zahlreich waren)
+ Streckenverlauf (auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Freund von Forstautobahnen bin, aber hier waren sie eine angenehme Erholung zwischen den konditionell schwierigen Stücken)
+ Wie der ein paar nette Teamkollegen kennengelernt

- Zielverpflegung (da hätte ich doch ein bisschen was handfesteres gebrauchen können.
- Streckenverpflegung (in der dritten Runde gab es keine Bananen mehr)
- Wie so oft: Duschwasser mit Bergbach-Temperaturen   

Soviel denn erstmal von meiner Seite. Ich bin alles in Allem recht begeistert von der Veranstaltung und werde nächstes Jahr (sofern ich noch einigermaßen in der Nähe wohne) sicher wieder am Start sein.  

P.S.: Für alle, die es noch nicht gefunden haben, sind HIER die Ergebnisse zum Nachlesen.


----------



## Quen (20. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> (bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme am Sa eine Woche vorher) mit Trainingseinheiten im GA-Bereich vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


  

Aber Glückwunsch zu der Leistung, find' ich super das Du es geschafft hast!   

Gruss,
Seb


----------



## blackmamba (20. September 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dein wort in gottes ohr




Ja, aber ääährlich! Ich kann das nicht verstehen. Ich fands ja auch anstrengend und als mir die Kraft wegging ist mir vermutlich auch das Lächeln aus dem Gesicht gerutscht. Aber man kann doch trotzdem nett sein zum Mitfahrer. Oder nicht? tststs

Ich schnapp ja keiner den Mann weg bei son nem Rennen...

Manchmal bin ich froh, dass ich ne Frau bin, dann muss ich keine heiraten!


----------



## dave (20. September 2004)

> In der Startaufstellung habe ich dann noch einen Teamkollegen (oder seid ihr beide im Team? jedenfalls hatte nur einer von euch ein entsprechendes Trikot an) getroffen und mich sehr nett unterhalten. Habe leider eure Namen vergessen.



Kein Problem, da kann ich Dir weiterhelfen. Der im Team Look war Nakamur und der andere war ich! Schön von Dir zu lesen. 
Ich wäre wohl anfangs auch besser mit Dir zusammengeblieben. Irgenwie bin ich den Mara nämlich ein wenig zu schnell angegangen, obwohl ich mir eigentlich auch vorgenommen hatte auf piano zu machen. Naja, ich wollte die Aachener auch nicht so einfach davonziehen lassen!  Außerdem hätte ich wohl besser nicht so viel und so spät frühstücken sollen. Die erste Runde verlief daher doch etwas anders als geplant, doch bei der zweiten war endlich alles verdaut und lief wie geschmiert. 
Die Muskulatur bekam ich dann aber trotzdem irgendwie zu spüren. Nach unserem Alpenx anfang August bin ich nicht mehr viel und dann auch nur kurze Strecken gefahren. Trotz mangelnder Vorbereitung hoffte ich aber das Tempo noch halten zu können. Am Ende der dritten Runde war ich dann jedoch fällig! Beim vorletzten Anstieg deuteten sich Krämpfe in den Waden an. Ich bin dann mehr aus den Oberschenkeln raus gefahren und konnte noch Schlimmeres vermeiden. Beim letzten Anstieg dann - die Kurzstreckler haben tatsächlich fast alle geschoben! - musste ich auf den Wiegetritt ausweichen. Das ging aber auch nur ein paar Minuten gut, dann hieß es laufen. Na, zum Glück war es danach nur noch flach oder abschüssig. 
Mein persönliches Ziel hatte ich dann auch noch gerade so erreicht und bin ohne Defekte und mit weniger als eine Stunde Zeitdifferenz zum Schnellsten im Zielbereich eingetrudelt (4:38).

Mit der Z1 FR hatte ich übrigens auch sehr viel Spass. Habe vor den Anstiegen immer kurz den ETA-Hebel umgelegt, das Fahrwerk schön abgesenkt und später auf den etwas technischeren Stücken die vollen 130 mm ausgekostet. Naja, das Gewicht konnte ich so dann auch gut verdrängen ...


----------



## blackbike__ (20. September 2004)

blackmamba schrieb:
			
		

> Doof fand ich, dass die Frauen sich mal wieder als stutenbissige Ziegen herausgestellt haben. Kein Lächeln, kein netter Spruch nur versteinerte Gesichter und vermutlich folgende Gedanken: "Die Kuh ist schneller als ich." oder "Die Kuh fährt im Weg rum."
> Mädels, Ihr seid manchmal echt humorlos!!! Könnt ihr nicht einfach nur Spaß haben und nicht so verbissen rumfahren???   Wir sind doch alle zum Spaß bei MTBen, oder?



hallo??? so schlimm??? hab eigentlich meistens ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht, wir mädels sind so sehr in der minderzahl, dass man sich zumindest vor und nach dem rennen automatisch freundlich grüsst und die meisten gesichter mit der zeit auch kennt   . naja, im rennen kann angesichts des hinterrades einer andern frau auch schonmal ein wenig der ehrgeiz erwachen     , aber dafür sind rennen ja da oder? wenn ichs gemütlich haben will fahr ich halt ne tour mit netten leuten, macht auch spass, eben alles zu seiner zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scandium (20. September 2004)

Hallo Freunde,
dies war mein 2. OBM (Mittelstrecke). Ich bin immer noch begeistert von dieser herrlichen Veranstaltung; das war ein Riesenspaß   
(bis auf meine Muskelkrämpfe am letzten Berg und den tragischen Unfall von Jörg Scheiderbauer, der bis dahin die Langstrecke anführte  ). 

Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren: Soweit ich das mit der Erfahrung von zwei Wettkämpfen beurteilen kann, war alles ok und so wie ich es erwartet habe: Super Strecke mit herrlichen Auf- und Abfahrten (geil!), gute Infos (Forum, Vor-Tour usw.), ordentliche Verpflegung, nette Teilnehmer etc. und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch noch Glück, wenngleich mir etwas höhere Temperaturen lieber gewesen wären.

Zu meinem Rennverlauf: die ersten 20 km bin ich zu schnell angegangen (Puls am Anschlag), habe dann versucht Tempo heraus zu nehmen, aber das hohe Anfangstempo hat sich bitter gerächt. Am letzten Berg der zweiten Runde kamen die Beinkrämpfe  erst rechts und als hätte das nicht schon gereicht, noch zusätzlich links. Also absteigen und schieben - den ganzen Berg hoch. Auf der Schlussabfahrt lief es natürlich von selbst, aber der letzte Kilometer war eine Qual  die Muskeln waren bis zum Anschlag zu. Und zum Abschluss noch ein Plattfuß, aber zum Glück hat die Luft in meinem Vorderreifen gerade noch bis ins Ziel gehalten; der Schlauchwechsel im Zielraum war Nebensache.
Es war ein Wahnsinnsevent mit hohem Erinnerungswert für mich.   Die Anstrengungen haben sich gelohnt: 3:20:17, Platz 61 in der Gesamtwertung und Platz 12 in meiner Kategorie (Jahrgang 1955).
Ich würde am liebsten sofort wieder fahren.
Also - bis zum nächsten Jahr!
Georg


----------



## blackmamba (20. September 2004)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> naja, im rennen kann angesichts des hinterrades einer andern frau auch schonmal ein wenig der ehrgeiz erwachen     , aber dafür sind rennen ja da oder?



Siehst Du, genau das meine ich. Klar weckt es den Ehrgeiz. Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen überholt zu werden bzw. ich überhole ja auch selber. Aber ich finds einfach unpassend, dass einen dann ein völlig verbissenes unfreundliches Gesicht überholt. Und wenn man dann was Nettes sagt wie" tolle Strecke, oder?" dann erntet man nur einen eiskalten Blick oder eine lange "Fresse". Die Jungs haben alle nett gegrüßt oder eben was Nettes geantwortet.

Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied: Frauen sind unglaublich verbissen in ihrem Ehrgeiz, Männer eher locker. Und das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen!


----------



## Hugo (20. September 2004)

blackmamba schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du, genau das meine ich. Klar weckt es den Ehrgeiz. Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen überholt zu werden bzw. ich überhole ja auch selber. Aber ich finds einfach unpassend, dass einen dann ein völlig verbissenes unfreundliches Gesicht überholt. Und wenn man dann was Nettes sagt wie" tolle Strecke, oder?" dann erntet man nur einen eiskalten Blick oder eine lange "Fresse". Die Jungs haben alle nett gegrüßt oder eben was Nettes geantwortet.
> 
> Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied: Frauen sind unglaublich verbissen in ihrem Ehrgeiz, Männer eher locker. Und das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen!



ich glaub die männer sind verbissen locker damit frau ihnen die anstrengung nich ansieht  
muss aber zur rettung der frauen sagen dass die kerle untereinander auch nich so wirklich nett sind....wird halt keiner gern überholt.

lustig wirds eigentlich nur dann wenn man bestimmte leute immer wieder sieht, so im 5min. abstand überholt der eine den andern und dann kommen dann auch ma sprüche wie:"bis gleich" oder "bestellst mir n helles mit?!"


----------



## blackbike__ (20. September 2004)

blackmamba schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du, genau das meine ich. Klar weckt es den Ehrgeiz. Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen überholt zu werden bzw. ich überhole ja auch selber. Aber ich finds einfach unpassend, dass einen dann ein völlig verbissenes unfreundliches Gesicht überholt. Und wenn man dann was Nettes sagt wie" tolle Strecke, oder?" dann erntet man nur einen eiskalten Blick oder eine lange "Fresse". Die Jungs haben alle nett gegrüßt oder eben was Nettes geantwortet.
> 
> Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied: Frauen sind unglaublich verbissen in ihrem Ehrgeiz, Männer eher locker. Und das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen!



ohweh, das geht ja hier fast zu wie in der bildzeitung, mal eben ein zitat ausm zusammenhang reissen und schon ist man ne verbissene kampfzicke   . ich weiss ja nich, wie ihr mädels auf der kurzstrecke miteinander umgeht , aber ich kanns nur nochmal wiederholen: hab meistens durchaus positive erfahrungen gemacht    , ausnahmen gibts sicher immer und manchmal fehlts einem auch einfach an luft, um gebührend freundlich zu antworten  (von hier aus gruss an alle die ich je angeschwiegen habe bei nem maraton, garantiert keine absicht, ich KONNTE nicht anders  )


----------



## frank o (20. September 2004)

Also, das mit der roten Laterne hat ja wohl überhaupt nicht geklappt!  Am Ende wars der 184. Platz, es waren wohl doch noch welche hinter mir.

So bei ca. km 12 hatte ich auf der Schotterabfahrt einen riesen Abflug in einer Linkskurve, die sich fies zugezogen hat. Ich also Vollbremsung, aber diese Racing Ralphs, die ich mir extra für meinen 1. Marathon besorgt hab, die haben auf dem Schotter-Sandgemisch mal gar nix gehalten. Ums kurz zu machen, ich bin also voll rechts ab den Steilhang runter in den Wald. Etwa 10 m weiter unten bin ich dann satt in den Waldboden eingeschlagen, mein Bike hing weiter oben kopfüber an einem Baum. Innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden haben 2 andere Biker angehalten und sind zu mir runtergestiegen  (Dank an die beiden!), einer davon war Arzt, er hat mir ein paar Homöopathische Kügelchen gegeben (war ich damit gedopt???) und meine Knochen befühlt. Diagnose: "fahr langsam zurück ins Ziel und lass Dich versorgen...". Der andere hat mir mein Bike wieder nach oben geschleppt. Ich hatte tierische Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter, dachte mir, ok, das wars, bin den Hang raufgekraxelt und aufs Bike gestiegen. Um es kurz zu machen, ich konnte zwar kaum den Lenker halten, besonders schlimm wars auf den ausgesetzten Downhills, aber ich bin nicht nach Hirschberg gefahren, um gleich bei meinem 1. Marathon aufzugeben, also hab ich mich dann noch über 1 1/2 Runden über die Mitteldistanz gequält und das Ding durchgezogen. Heute war ich dann beim Röntgen und Ultraschall, am Donnerstag gehts zur Computertomographie. Sind aber hoffentlich nur Prellungen.

Ich denke, diese Erfahrung reicht mir, das wird mein erster und letzter Marathon gewesen sein, ich lege jetzt lieber wieder meine Protektoren an und geh bisschen in den Wald zum spielen. Wenn ich mein Gemini wieder festhalten kann, natürlich. Spass gemacht hats trotzdem irgendwie, es haben mich tatsächlich einige Fahrer auf diesen Thread angesprochen, da mein Bike-Dauertester Trikot wohl doch gut zu sehen war beim Überholen...  

Liebe Grüsse aus Stuttgart,
Frank


----------



## Thunderbird (20. September 2004)

Scandium schrieb:
			
		

> ...tragischen Unfall von Jörg Scheiderbauer, der bis dahin die Langstrecke anführte.



Was für ein tragischer Unfall? Ich bin gleich nach dem Rennen 
heim gefahren und habe nichts mitbekommen.

Jörg hat mir am Samstag extra das Teilnehmerpräsent "seines" Marathons in
Offenburg geschickt (ein Maxxis-Schlauch). Hat zwar 5 Monate gedauert, aber
bedanken wollte ich mich eigentlich schon bei ihm. Lebt er noch?

Thb


----------



## scottiee (20. September 2004)

@frank o

kannst ja beim nächsten mara protektoren anlegen  ,aber mal im ernst, ich bin ja auch eher n funbiker (waren fast alle sehr sportlich unterwegs die jungens und mädels) fänd ich schade wenn die zahl noch weiter dezimiert wird    aber auf jeden fall wünsch ich  dir guude bessrung und vielleich sieht man sich ja doch noch auf nem marathon

cruz


----------



## blackbike__ (20. September 2004)

frank o schrieb:
			
		

> So bei ca. km 12 hatte ich auf der Schotterabfahrt einen riesen Abflug in einer Linkskurve, die sich fies zugezogen hat


    ooh die kenn  ich die kurve, mich hats auf der zweiten runde bei km 41,5 in einer sich fies zuziehenden linkskurve mit ganz vielen gen abhang weisenden bremsspuren geschmissen   , dürfte also die gleiche kurve (und die gleichen reifen  ) gewesen sein.
wünsch dir ganz viel gute besserung, mich hats nicht so schwer erwischt, hab nur ein paar schürfwunden und ne kleine prellung


----------



## dirk f. (20. September 2004)

Also, was gut war wurde ja schon weitesgehend gesagt.

Für mich war es insbesondere die Streckenführung mit den Top-Downhills durch die Hohlwege.     

Nicht so gut fand ich, dass es nach über 4 h Wartezeit nicht mal eine richtige Siegerehrung für die ADH-Wertung gab. Das ist schon ganz schön arm !!!
Und laut dem heutigen Bericht auf www.cross-campus-days.de kann das wohl auch noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer auseinandersortiert sind.    

Wenn man bedenkt, dass bis zu 47  Stargeld fällig waren, ist das ziemlich unverschämt !!!

Auch nicht so toll war, dass die Kabelbinder für die Startnummern viel zu kurz waren.  

Außerdem waren die Streckenposten an der Verpflegungsstation nicht in der Lage, die Becher anzureichen.  

Die Duschen waren kalt; im Ziel gab´s nur Kuchen, Bratwurst und durchschnittliche :kotz:  Müsliriegel aber keine Nudeln oder belegte Brötchen.  

Insgesamt bleibt also ein gemischter Eindruck, wobei ich mich vor allem Frage, ob der Veranstalter sich mit den hohen Startgeldern nicht ein wenig bereichern wollte  .

20 - 30 Euro sind Standard bei den meisten Marathons. Andere (auch kleinere Veranstalter) bieten dafür teilweise erheblich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (20. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein tragischer Unfall? Ich bin gleich nach dem Rennen
> heim gefahren und habe nichts mitbekommen.
> 
> Thb



 Ca. 6 km vor dem Ziel ist er in einer Uphil Passage gestürzt, weil der Fahrer des Begleitmotorads ihn mit seinem Gelaber abgelenkt hat.

Dabei hat er sich eine grosse Schnittwunde am Schienbein zugezogen, die genäht werden musste.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. September 2004)

hier wird ja wieder fleissig geschrieben.... 

@blackmamba: also ich fand die frauen auf dem marathon alle sympatisch, nur meine nachbarin war genervt von ihrem 4. platz ("können die nicht die profi- fahrerinnen aus der wertung nehmen?")

@ frank o: nicht aufgeben! du musst erst mal dein ziel "letzter platz" verwirklichen!

@Scandium: tja, erfahrungsgemäss: wenn das eine bein krampft, dann folgt gleich das andere! es sei denn, du hast ein ersatz- bein im rucksack!  

@ mischuwi: schön, von dir zu hören, nachdem wir uns ja kurz auf der strecke kennen gelernt haben! wir sind ja fast gleichzeitig angekommen, da hätten wir auch zusammen fahren + unterhalten können  





ach ja, originell fand ich, dass auch jemand aus der senioren- klasse 2 in der hochschulwertung gefahren ist! da fällt mir ein toller spruch ein:


SCHÜLER UND STUDENTEN KLAUEN UNSERE RENTEN!!!!


   


(da werden sich jetzt wieder ein paar aufregen   )


----------



## Thunderbird (20. September 2004)

@ dirk f.: 
ich habe nur 30,-  für die Langstrecke gezahlt 
und das Kopftuch kostet im Handel auch 10,- .

Die Kabelbinder waren zu kurz? Hast du einen super-oversize Lenker?   

Nudeln nach dem Rennen wären super, aber wo gibt's so was?

Dass die Getränke nicht angereicht wurden war nicht so toll, aber damit
muss man eben rechnen und sich entweder einen Camelbak aufladen (wie ich)
oder sich private Helfer besorgen, wie die Lizenzler.

@ hädbänger: dürfen nicht auch Uni-Mitarbeiter bei den ADH mitmachen?
Gernot Stephinger, der Drittplatzierte, war aber glaube ich auch kein Student, 
als ich das letzte mal von ihm gehört habe.   

Thb


----------



## Hugo (20. September 2004)

jein...kommt drauf an wenn sie mitglieder des schiedsgerichts sind dann nciht...ansonsten glaub ich dürfen sie....

ausserdem dürfen alle mitfahrn deren exmatrikualtion noch kein jahr zurück liegt....also für den fall dass wir irgendwann ma mim studiern fertig sein sollten, dürfen noch ein jahr mitmachen


----------



## Thunderbird (21. September 2004)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut:

_"Teilnahmeberechtigt ... sind alle Mitglieder... -  Mitglieder ...sind die an
der Hochschule hauptberuflich tätigen Angehörigen des öffentlichen Dienstes
und die eingeschriebenen Studenten." _

Wir Studis sind also eigentlich nur 2. Wahl.  

Thb


----------



## fmeierde (21. September 2004)

...bin etwas enttäuscht über das mickrige Startgeschenk ( keine Augenklappe dabei ). Für 35,--Euro hätt ich etwas anderes erwartet. Da sind andere Organisatoren nicht so kleinlich.
Die Verpflegungsstellen hätten auch etwas besser organisiert sein können, hat super lange gedauert bis die Flasche wieder aufgefüllt war, ansonsten waren die angebotenen Riegel, Bananen, etc. ok. 
Die Strecke war ganz in Ordnung, leider musst ich die letzten 6 Km mit schleichendem Platten vorne fahren, bis im Ziel war dann ganz die Luft raus, beim Reifen und beim Fahrer !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (21. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kabelbinder waren zu kurz? Hast du einen super-oversize Lenker?



Du hattest wahrscheinlich noch Glück und die normalen Kabelbinder bekommen. Ich hatte aber auch nur die kurzen und musste die Startnummer an den Brems- bzw. Schaltzügen befestigen. Ging aber auch so ...


----------



## LaWatza (21. September 2004)

@ frank_o
Respekt, dass du das Ding noch zuende gefahren hast. Ich bin gerade um die Kurve gekommen, als du und dein Biketräger den Hang wieder hoch liefen und dachte mir nur, was das für ein Höllenabflug gewesen sein muss. Zumal ich dann in der nächsten Runde auch noch gesehen habe, dass da unten ein oder zwei richtig hässliche Felsen rumlagen. Insofern hattest du wahrscheinlich noch Glück im Unglück. Ich drück dir die Daumen für deine Genesung.
War allerdings meines Erachtens die einzige Stelle, die vielleicht eine zusätzliche Kennzeichnung erfordert hätte.

Zum Allgemeinen:
Also mir als Freizeitbiker und  "Absteiger" hat es richtig gut gefallen. Ich fand die STrecke genau richtig zusammengesetzt aus Waldwegen und Trails, allerdings habe ich auf dem letzten Anstieg auch fast geheult. Puls bei 180 und nur einen Gedanken: Bloß nicht absteigen, das gibst du dir nicht. Im Ziel war ich dann von meinem Ergebnis ein bisschen enttäuscht. Ich hatte mir eine Zeit von 3:45 bis 4:00 (sagte ich schon: Freizeitbiker  ) für die Mittelstrecke erhofft und dann doch 4:04 gebraucht. Was solls? Ich schieb das einfach auf meinen Trainingsrückstand, denn die letzten 4 Wochenenden habe ich alles gemacht nur nicht gebikt (gebiket? gebiked?). Ach ja und einmal habe ich einem Mädel helfen wollen, ihre Kette zu befreien, die ihr vorne zwischen Ritzel und Lager gefallen war. Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen (bin ich außer konditionsschwcach auch sonst untrainiert?) und dabei konnte ich auch noch feststellen, dass ich beide Werzeuge in den Rucksack meiner Frau gesteckt habe    Für den Fall, dass sie hier mitliest, ein klares Sorry!, Hoffentlich kam noch eine kompetentere Hilfe vorbei als ich. War übrigens auch ne Cube-Fahrerin. Das waren ja mindestens nochmal 2 Minuten  , macht also dann doch fast die angestrebten 4:00.

Das komische Kopftuch fand ich auch popelig. Die Organisation dagegen war spitze und - ich gebs zu - mir haben sogar die süßen Riegel geschmeckt.
Viel Gerede, kurzes Fazit: Nächstes Jahr trainier ich besser und dann fahr ich wieder mit - und zwar in 3:30, jawohl!!  

LaWatza


----------



## TobiF (21. September 2004)

mal was poitives:
hab noch nie eine so exakt augemessene strecke gesehen! bei kilometer 70(schild) hatte ich 70,66 km auf dem tacho und am ende 2438hm 
besser gehts nicht!


----------



## Hugo (21. September 2004)

TobiF schrieb:
			
		

> mal was poitives:
> hab noch nie eine so exakt augemessene strecke gesehen! bei kilometer 70(schild) hatte ich 70,66 km auf dem tacho und am ende 2438hm
> besser gehts nicht!


wombach...angegeben 60km und 1400hm auf meim tacho hatt ich 60,00km und 1405hm


----------



## frank o (21. September 2004)

@all
Danke für die Gute-Besserungs-Wünsche, ich kann mir inzwischen schon wieder alleine die Zähne putzen und ein T-Shirt anziehn. 

@LaWatza
Du hast recht, ich hatte wirklich eine grosse Portion Glück bei meinem Drop mit Salto vorwärts, ich bin neben einem sehr grossen Felsbrocken gelandet, den man eigentlich nur mit sorgfältiger Planung des Absprungwinkels verfehlen konnte. Die kleineren Steine haben sich zwar in meinem Rücken verewigt, ich seh aus als wenn mich einer so richtig gut verdroschen hätte, aber es ist verhältnismässig wenig passiert. 

@hädbänger
Meine Zeit für die Mittelstrecke war 4:24h. Zu schnell für die rote Laterne. Vielleicht probier ichs doch noch mal. 

@blackbike
Genau das war die Kurve. Hab sie mir bei der 2. Durchfahrt dann auch nochmal genauer angeschaut und noch ein paar andere Bremsspuren radial richtung Abgrund entdecke, ich hoffe dass da nicht noch ein paar andere runter sind. Gute Besserung für Deine Schotterallergie!
Die Racing Ralphs werd ich wohl im Neckar ertränken. Oder mit Vollbremsungen auf Asphalt quälen bis sie schwarze Striche ziehen. Und sie dann genüsslich von der Felge pellen. 

@scottiee
Also, das mit den Protektoren hab ich mir auch schon überlegt  aber dann wahrscheinlich beim Lenzerheide Bike Attack... Und dann auch nicht mit den inzwischen ersäuften oder flachgebremsten Racing Ralphs. Und schon gar nicht mit dem Heavy Tools.

Lustig wars aber trotzdem, wir müssen halt alle noch viel lockerer werden 
Grüsse, Frank


----------



## mischuwi (21. September 2004)

Genau in der Kurve meinte in der ersten Runde der Kollege vor mir (matt graues specialized Stumpjumper, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) auch mal seinen Pulsschlag und Adrenalinspiegel noch ein wenig zu erhöhen und entschied sich auf dem Vorderrad aus der Kurve tragen zu lassen. Zu seinem Glück hat er es ohne Absturz überstanden und zu meinem Glück hatte ich genug Abstand, um es ihm nicht nachzuahmen, sondern rechtzeitig zu bremsen. Sah auf jeden Fall spektakulär aus!   

Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand welcher Sender da sie Aufnahmen gemacht hat und in welcher Sendung zu welchem Ausstrahlungstermin die zu sehen sein werden? Würde mich nämlich mal interessieren, was die aus den Aufnahmen machen. Ich hoffe das wird nicht wieder so eine 'Jetzt-versammeln-sich-die-Freaks-wieder-und-zerstören-die-Umwelt'-Beitrag. Wer weiß da genaueres?


----------



## blackbike__ (21. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand welcher Sender da sie Aufnahmen gemacht hat und in welcher Sendung zu welchem Ausstrahlungstermin die zu sehen sein werden? Würde mich nämlich mal interessieren, was die aus den Aufnahmen machen. Ich hoffe das wird nicht wieder so eine 'Jetzt-versammeln-sich-die-Freaks-wieder-und-zerstören-die-Umwelt'-Beitrag. Wer weiß da genaueres?



http://www.rnf.de/ :da soll wohl gestern was gelaufen sein    habs nicht gesehen !


----------



## mischuwi (21. September 2004)

Okay, danke erstmal! Habe da mal angefragt, ob man den Beitrag auf CD bekommen kann. Werde dann hier berichten, was dabei rausgekommen ist und werde ihn dann hier natürlich allen Interessierten anbieten.   Bin mal gespannt, ob da was kommt.


----------



## frank o (21. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke erstmal! Habe da mal angefragt, ob man den Beitrag auf CD bekommen kann. Werde dann hier berichten, was dabei rausgekommen ist und werde ihn dann hier natürlich allen Interessierten anbieten.   Bin mal gespannt, ob da was kommt.



 cool, danke!


----------



## mischuwi (21. September 2004)

Massig (aber leider sauteure) Fotos gibt es jetzt auch schon!  Hier geht's lang!   

Und sie scheinen ja von meinem schicken Trikot ganz angetan gewsen zu sein.   Extra nochmal in Großaufnahme! RICHTIG SO! OPEN TRAILS!   (das dumme Gesicht auf dem ersten Bild bitte ich zu entschuldigen!   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank o (21. September 2004)

Wen's interessiert: Ich hab Nummer 468. Ziemlich eingestaubt nach meinem Ausflug in die Abgründe des Odenwalds.

Gruss, Frank

Yup, sauteuer die Fotos! Ganz schöne Abzocke für ein paar Digitalfotos!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. September 2004)

@ franko: wo sind bei deinen bildern die schrammen und blutspuren? völlig unspektakulär! bitte das nächste mal mit etwas ketchup nachhelfen!  

aber die kurve kannte ich schon von den vorbereitungstouren. das fiesse ist, dass die kurve uneinsichtig ist und immer mehr zu macht. daher mit dem reifen immer ganz innen fahren undmit dem kopf das gebüsch küssen! gut, dass dir nix ernsthaftes passiert ist


----------



## doppelhac (21. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also die pro´s und contra´s wurden ja zwischenzeitlich genügend genannt, deshalb nur kurz: Wetter - puh Glück gehabt, Trailabfahrten - ziemlich genial,
letzter Anstieg - wirklich, da bekam ich schon Aggressionen..., die Schotterabfahrten - hey, ohne meine Racing Ralph´s hätte ich nur halb so viel Spass gehabt, hehehe... (einige Male war auch ich kurz davor den Abflug zu machen...).

Alles in allem bin ich mit meinen Ergebnis (3.40 h für die Mittelstrecke) zufrieden, größtenteils lief es ganz gut, ausser - siehe letzter Anstieg.....

@blackmamba: Also ich behaupte von mir einfach einmal, dass ich ein ganz
                     nettes Mädel bin; fahr doch künftig einfach die Mittelstrecke,
                     vielleicht sind dort die Mädels netter, ich persönlich habe
                     eigentlich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht ...
                     Was ich allerdings gestehen muss, auch ich habe mir erlaubt,
                     eine Dame am Berg zu überholen, ohne nach rechts oder links
                     zu gucken, aber das soll nicht heissen, dass ich eine 
                     verbissene Ziege bin, sondern mir war zu diesem Zeiptunkt
                     einfach nicht nach mehr zumute, weil ich kurz vor dem
                     "delirium" war, kurzum jede überflüssige Bewegung tut weh...

@blackbike: Was machen die Schürfwunden und wo bist Du dann letztendlich
                 gelandet (platzierungstechnisch)? 

Also dann, man hört sich + Grüssle


----------



## blackbike__ (22. September 2004)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Alles in allem bin ich mit meinen Ergebnis (3.40 h für die Mittelstrecke) @blackbike: Was machen die Schürfwunden und wo bist Du dann letztendlich
> gelandet (platzierungstechnisch)?
> ...


hihi, das iss ja lustig, dann bist du diejenige die sozusagen an meinem hinterrad ins ziel gefahren ist   ende der ersten runde hattest du mich schon mal überholt, bin dann an dem ersten fiesen anstieg wieder an dir vorbei und kurz vorm ziel bist du wieder an mir vorbei   , so kurz vorm ende musst ich mir meinen platz natürlich noch zurückerobern    und hab dabei sicher nicht mehr gegrüsst (woher sollt ich die energeie noch nehmen  ), also hiermit jetzt im nachhinein ein netter gruss  und ein freundliches lächeln   
meine schürwunden heilen brav ab, angesichts der tempearturen (lange klamotten) kann ich die noch´nichtmal der öffentlichkeit präsentieren, um mich ein wenig bemitleiden zu lassen   
war auf jedenfall ein richtig feines rennen, vielleicht sehn wir uns nächstes jahr ja wieder   
lg, bb


----------



## Deleted28419 (22. September 2004)

grüsse erstmal an alle die dabei waren!

Positives gibt es ja nicht mehr allzu viel zu sagen. Nur eine Sache die mir bei diesem Marathon richtig gefallen hat, waren das Lang-, Mittel- und Kurzstrecke komplett getrennt gestartet sind. Ich hab echt schon erlebt das man bei 'ner Mitteldistanz, ein paar Kidies vor sich hat, obwohl man im 1/3 der Startaufstellung stand und diese dann alle samt am ersten Berg den ganzen Rest aufgehalten haben. 
Von den Bergen her war Runde wirklich spitze! was mir nicht so zusagte waren die vielen HighSpeed Schotter Forstautobahnen! Ich hab dann im Nachhinein gedacht, wenn da mal ein perpedes Mensch um die Ecke steht, was hättest du gemacht? 
Ich hab im Rahmen der adh die grosse Runde gedreht, war wirklich hart! Am Ende stand 4:30 auf der Uhr, war ganz zufrieden.

Einen negativen Punkt hab ich noch, in meiner 3. Runde waren ein paar zu viele "Neueinsteiger" auf der Strecke, die einen zum Teil nicht vorbei liessen. Als Bsp. am ersten Trail Anstieg liefen doch glatt 2 ältere Herren nebeneinander auf dem Weg, als mein Begleiter die dann anzurufen versuchte gingen die nicht aus dem Weg. Der Begleiter fing dann gleich mal an die ein wenig zurecht zuweisen, worauf die dann nur noch mit überheblichen Kommentaren anworteten. Ja aber der Großteil hat einen ja vorbeigelassen wo es ging! 

@ frank o: ich hatte dich in meiner 3. Runde, du warst in der 2. mal schnell angesprochen; war aber mehr ein "Gelalle" meinerseits; die geistige Leistung läßt halt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig in manchen Momenten und die Luft ist natürlich auch dünn am Berg! Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung, ach noch was dein Heavy Tools ist ein echtes Prachtstück!


----------



## frank o (22. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> bitte das nächste mal mit etwas ketchup nachhelfen!


  

Tut mir leid! Ich werds nächstes mal berücksichtigen!


----------



## doppelhac (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

@blackbike,
das finde ich jetzt aber auch witzig; habe ich gar nicht registriert, dass wir uns so oft begegnet sind. Warst Du auch diejenige, die an dem fiesen Anstieg die schiebenden Jungs angemotzt hat, dass sie auf die Seite gehen (na ja, stimmt ja auch ...hehehe).
Letztes Jahr bin ich übrigens genau an der gleichen Stelle auf eine Dame (die, welche dieses Jahr einen Platz vor Dir ist) aufgefahren, aber dieser blöde leicht ansteigende Grasweg ist dann plötzlich furchtbar anstrengend....

Übrigens, in Wombach waren wir dann schätzungsweise auch ziemlich dicht beieinander. Die Zeitnahme hat ja da wohl irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert; war sie bei Dir i.O.? Laut meinem Tacho hatte ich nämlich eine Fahrzeit von ca. 3.30 und nicht wie auf der Ergebnisliste 2.24. Als ich dort angerufen habe, hiess es natürlich, nene, das hat so schon seine Richtigkeit..
Würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Ach ja noch etwas: ICH BEDAUERE DICH WIIIIIIRKLICH SEEEEHR!!!!

Steht bei Dir dieses Jahr noch ein Marathon an??

Gruss Micha


----------



## mischuwi (23. September 2004)

So ich habe heute folgende Mail bekommen:



> Hallo Herr Schultz-Wildelau,
> 
> eine Kopie auf VHS kostet 50,75 , auf DVD 88,67 . Bei Interesse
> schicken Sie bitte ein kurzes Anschreiben mit Verrechnungsscheck an
> ...



Ganz schön heftig wie ich finde!!! Aber wenn man sich die Gesamtkosten mit mehreren Leuten teilen würde, dann könnte man das aber ja vllt doch machen. Allerdings weiß ich natürlich nicht, wie lang der Beitrag gewesen ist. Wer hätte denn evtl. Interesse?


----------



## blackbike__ (23. September 2004)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @blackbike,
> das finde ich jetzt aber auch witzig; habe ich gar nicht registriert, dass wir uns so oft begegnet sind. Warst Du auch diejenige, die an dem fiesen Anstieg die schiebenden Jungs angemotzt hat, dass sie auf die Seite gehen (na ja, stimmt ja auch ...hehehe).


uuups, ertappt, das war ich wohl , liegt daran, dass ich schieben ungefähr 1000mal so anstrengend finde wie fahren und wenn einen die jungs dann imwegstehenderweise vom rad holen....  , aber das war auch schon die einzige stelle wo ich ein bisschen energisch wurde  sonst war ich ganz lieb!!!  



			
				doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, in Wombach waren wir dann schätzungsweise auch ziemlich dicht beieinander. Die Zeitnahme hat ja da wohl irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert; war sie bei Dir i.O.? Laut meinem Tacho hatte ich nämlich eine Fahrzeit von ca. 3.30 und nicht wie auf der Ergebnisliste 2.24. Als ich dort angerufen habe, hiess es natürlich, nene, das hat so schon seine Richtigkeit..
> Würde mich echt mal interessieren.


nööö, bei mir war die zeit in ordnung, aber irgendwelche probleme hatten die wohl mit der messung, haben jedenfalls teilweise von hand aufgeschrieben statt die transponder zu nutzen   ist ja lustig, dann sind wir ja scheinbar ziemlich gleich schnell, wenn du in wombach 2 minuten vor mir ins ziel gerauscht bist, wunderschöne strecke übrigens oder? was die trails betrifft ist das echt mein lieblingsmarathon   


			
				doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Steht bei Dir dieses Jahr noch ein Marathon an??


mmmmh, vor odenwald hatte ich eigenlich beschlossen, dass das der letzte ma für dieses jahr ist, danach bin ich ein wenig wehmütig geworden   und überlege nun, ob ich nicht doch noch st. wendel dranhänge, werd das wohl spontan entscheiden und mal abwarten, was das wetter so sagt, wenn ich im moment rausschaue, hält sich die lust auf biken in grenzen    wie schauts denn bei dir aus, wirst du noch was fahren?
 bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (23. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe heute folgende Mail bekommen:
> Ganz schön heftig wie ich finde!!! Aber wenn man sich die Gesamtkosten mit mehreren Leuten teilen würde, dann könnte man das aber ja vllt doch machen. Allerdings weiß ich natürlich nicht, wie lang der Beitrag gewesen ist. Wer hätte denn evtl. Interesse?



Also letztes Jahr war der Beitrag max. 3-4 Minuten, dieses Jahr habe ich ihn leider verpasst. 
Ich finde das lohnt sich nicht...


Gruss Alexander


----------



## doppelhac (23. September 2004)

Also, wenn ich nur mal kapieren würde, wie das mit diesem Sch....-Zitat funktioniert ...

@blackbike
Ich finde auch besser langsam gefahren als schnell geschoben....

Also Wombach hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, da werde ich nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabeisein; vor allem war es da so schön warm  
Übrigens, wenn Du auch so ein "Trail-Liebhaber" bist, dann fahre doch nächstes Jahr in Neustadt/Weinstrasse mit; das ist mein Lieblingsmarathon.

Dieses Jahr fahre ich nix mehr; die letzten Jahre war mein letzter Marathon immer im Oktober in Trochtelfingen bzw. Münsingen auf der Schwäbischen Alb, aber da ich dieses Jahr nicht die komplette "German-bike-masters-Serie" fahre, lasse ich den sausen, 1. regnet es da meistens sowieso 2. ist es dann auch noch schweinekalt und 3. ist die Strecke sowieso furchtbar langweilig.

Naja, nun heisst es wieder warten bis die nächste Saison kommt   

Gleichfalls bb :


----------



## blackbike__ (24. September 2004)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn ich nur mal kapieren würde, wie das mit diesem Sch....-Zitat funktioniert ...


guckst du rechts unten button "zitat" einfach anklicken, für "auseinandergepflückte" zitate [/QUOTE] halt nochmal vor- und nachstellen, alles klar   



			
				doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, wenn Du auch so ein "Trail-Liebhaber" bist, dann fahre doch nächstes Jahr in Neustadt/Weinstrasse mit; das ist mein Lieblingsmarathon


jooo, war ich 2003 dabei, die strecke ist in der tat richtig fein    (fast zu schön für ein rennen, sowas sollte man geniessen   ), da wir damals ein wenig von pannenpech und sonstigen widrigkeiten geplagt waren ist der ma für mich richtig schlecht gelaufen und dieses jahr war ich nicht dabei   



			
				doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nun heisst es wieder warten bis die nächste Saison kommt


 und bis dahin die ein oder andere tour ganz ohne rennhektik (und aufstehn um halb 6   ) geniessen   
lg, mecki


----------



## doppelhac (25. September 2004)

> von blackbike
> guckst du rechts unten button "zitat" einfach anklicken, für "auseinandergepflückte" zitate...


Ach Du lieber Gott!!! Also ohne meinen Mann hätte ich das aber nicht geschnallt, das ist ja ´ne Geburt!

Hey, Gott sei Dank war Hirschberg letzte Woche, gell? Der Marathon morgen in Singen wird wohl etwas nass-kalter werden....

Wir können uns ja bei Gelegenheit, wenn die Termine für nächstes Jahr bekannt sind, auf dem laufenden halten wo wir so mitfahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal????

Stellt sich nur die Frage wie lange man auf dieses Forum zugriff hat, wird da ab und zu was gelöscht? Ne, oder??

Also dann, viel Spass bei der nächsten Schlammschlacht!

Gruss Michaela


----------



## blackbike__ (29. September 2004)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können uns ja bei Gelegenheit, wenn die Termine für nächstes Jahr bekannt sind, auf dem laufenden halten wo wir so mitfahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal????



ja prima  machen wir, gibt bestimmt ne gelegenheit sich mal zu sehen   
hab heute beschlossen, dieses jahr definitiv kein rennen mehr zu fahren, statt dessen hoffentlich noch jede menge genusstouren bei schönstem spätsommerwetter   

lg, mecki


----------



## Scandium (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
hat jemand den Link gefunden, um sich eine *Teilnehmerurkunde * auszudrucken (wie z.B. 2003)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (28. Oktober 2004)

Der OBM ist schon längst vorbei, aber ich hoffe, dass jemand noch in den thread reinschaut.

Ich möchte evt. nächstes Jahr teilnehmen (wäre mein erster Mara) und bin noch etwas verunsichert. Es gibt doch bestimmt jede Menge von Euch, die die Strecke während des Rennens mit ihrem Compi aufgezeichnet haben.
Wer würde mir freundlicherweise das Profil zur Verfügung stellen? Am besten als File, das ich in meine Ciclosport-Software einlesen kann. Ein Bildchen aus der Polar-Software würde mich aber genau so freuen.

Herzlichen Dank im voraus und vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr beim OBM...


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Oktober 2004)

@ bax: guckst du hier, guckst du homepage:

http://www.bikemarathon.com/informationen/index.php

die landkarte war hier im beitrag #30 oder so abgebildet. 

höhenprofil: wat u see is what u get! sprich viele steigungen mit wenig pausen! aber du hast ja ein jahr zeit, zu trainieren.... und bete, dass die veranstalter nächstes jahr nicht wieder ne neue strecke aussuchen....


----------



## Bax (28. Oktober 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ bax: guckst du hier, guckst du homepage:



Autsch, dass ich da nich selber drauf gekommen bin   

@hädbänger: mille grazie


----------

